# Disney's Frozen (2013)



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2012)

> New concept art for Disney?s upcoming princess movie, _Frozen_, has leaked online.  For those unfamiliar with the film, Kristen Bell voices a young dreamer named Anna who teams up with ?a daring mountain man? to find the Snow Queen (Idina Menzel) and put an end to a spell that has trapped their kingdom in eternal winter.
> 
> Broadway vets Robert Lopez (_The Book of Mormon_) and Kristen Anderson-Lopez (_Winnie the Pooh_) tapped to pen original songs for the feature.  Chris Buck (_Tarzan_) is onboard as director.  I?m glad Disney has another animated musical up their sleeve, but it will be computer-animated, so it looks like the studio has gotten skittish when it comes to 2D because _The Princess and the Frog_ and _Winnie the Pooh_ underperformed at the box office.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 7, 2012)

Leave it to Stunna to have the inside scoop for a Disney movie and a Princess movie too.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2012)

I felt a strong obligation to be the one to make this thread.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2012)

I am upset that this isn't going to be 2D, though. We were promised one every other year.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 7, 2012)

So they just ripped off the plot of about three different stories and made an incredibly unoriginal one. Yeah can't wait for this one.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 7, 2012)

They should just reboot Snow White into this


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah, regardless of what the source material's story was, I can't help but feel like we're getting a remake of _Tangled_. Even down to the one word title.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 7, 2012)

Hell...i'm seeing it for Idina Menzel alone...I could give a rat's ass about the story.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 7, 2012)

The have done a story for almost every part of the world except, South America, and the Caribbean.  some diversity.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> The have done a story for almost every part of the world except, South America, *and the Caribbean.*  some diversity.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 7, 2012)

Stunna said:


>



Your kneecaps are mines.


----------



## Grape (Aug 7, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I felt a strong obligation to be the one to make this thread.




You are the little African son Sir Elton John wishes he could adopt


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2012)

Adopted by Elton John?

It's a dream come true.


----------



## Grape (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey, you could write your own disney princess story out of it!


----------



## Grape (Aug 7, 2012)

Make Jena the evil white oppressor Elton rescues you from. Possibly Rukia


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 7, 2012)

I believe Elton John would want a kid with 2 eyes not one with an eye patch .


----------



## アストロ (Aug 7, 2012)

It's like 'Tangled' 


Now it's 'Frozen'.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 7, 2012)

this is too stereotypical of you stunna. you're starting to become a parody of yourself.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2012)

You mean I'm like the latter seasons of a popular sitcom? 

Is my cancellation inevitable?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 7, 2012)

So Stunna thinks if he parody himself it wont be as fun if we do it and we would eventually stop?



Nope.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2012)

>implying I'm intentionally a self-pardoy
>implying I would want you to stop


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 7, 2012)

Stunna said:


> >implying I'm intentionally a self-pardoy
> >implying I would want you to stop



Reverse Psychology wont get you anywhere either. .


----------



## TSC (Aug 7, 2012)

Stunna said:


>



Those concept arts aren't new at all. The "source is inaccurately wrong and false. Those been concept arts for The Snow Queen for years all the way back since 2003 when they first started the idea of a Snow Queen movie. You see, for many years Disney been trying to attempt a Snow Queen adaption. Initially it was going to be 2-D but it went to development hell and back for years(especially after Home on the Range when Eisner "declared" that 2-D is dead.) since they couldn't find a way to make the story work in their favor. 

this was also an old song by Alen Menken originally pitch in to use for the Snow Queen:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVADjGMBnMs[/YOUTUBE]

Ever since the huge success for Rapunzel movie(Tangled), Disney marketers have thought and found potential to bring back the Snow Queen but like Rapunzel re change the title to a generic title "Frozen" and make it CGI. In addition to change up story and characters a bit too.


here's some more old concept arts for Snow Queen:


Initially they were going to have a polar bear and penguin as sidekicks instead of the now reindeer named sevn and snowman named olafs as the sidekicks.

concept art for Gerda (now called "Anna" for this new movie)



here's an old storyboard for Snow Queen from years ago:


As you can see it has the Snowman sidekick/henchmen idea that the new movie will be using.


----------



## TSC (Aug 7, 2012)

continue.....


Another concept art of the snow queen that you see in the storyboard image above(I hate this Snow Queen look)


some more concept arts by Paul Felix:
*Spoiler*: __ 











some more by Rik Maki


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 8, 2012)

Tangled, Frozen... disney seems to have a crisis of designs and concepts.


----------



## Grape (Aug 8, 2012)

*Betty and Her Beast

Coming 2016.*

Story revolves around a spoiled princess, who is cursed by one of her Mexicano handmaids. Her affliction? She and her loved ones are forced to suffer as she has a never ending period. Only after her fated prince arrives, and learns to love her, despite being a constantly raging cunt, will her agony end and a happy new life begin.


It's a more realistic version/ripoff of Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Jena (Aug 8, 2012)

The source story they're using is one that I never really liked as a kid.

There was a terrible animated movie based off it that we always had to watch whenever we had indoor recess due to a snowstorm because my teacher liked to rub salt in the wound.

So I have negative memories of the story.

But we all know that I'll go to see it, so there's no point in pretending. Also TSC is right, they've been working on this movie for a long time.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2012)

Princess and the Frog underperformed at the box office?


----------



## Jena (Aug 8, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Princess and the Frog underperformed at the box office?



By Disney standards.

They were expecting to make a fuckton shitload of cash, but they only made a shitload.


----------



## Detective (Aug 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


>



I don't know Princess Stunnarella, this film concept just doesn't excite as it would if I were a little girl growing up in the 1990's. That level of Disney was unparalleled.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2013)

Cared enough to look up that gif and post, eh?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2013)

My reaction gifs are categorize so it is just a click away like this. 



For your comment. 

Also the dont care was for the concept art nothing to be wow.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2013)

The posters are quite bland, aren't they.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2013)

Bland would be a compliment to that. Say what you will with Brave but that made it quite clear there was something different about it just from the way they marketed it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2013)

'Brave's' marketing was great. The posters and teaser were great -- too bad it led up to such a dud.

Maybe the opposite will be true here?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah, unless Johnny Depp is starring in this movie I doubt it would be any where near successful in terms of box office.


----------



## Tragic (Feb 1, 2013)

That girl Anna looks like Rapunzel's ugly sister. 

And the movie doesn't have my interest at all.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 1, 2013)

Can't say that I am dying about these posters. They could have made them more interesting. And same goes for the character designs. But I do like the fact that Kirsten Bell is voicinhg the main character.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 1, 2013)

This is interesting.... 

I lost my Disney vibe long ago, but somehow this interests me. Perhaps it's because of the voice-actrecces Kristen Bell and Idina Menzel?


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 2, 2013)

looks like Tangled.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 3, 2013)

The story and posters haven't captured my attention yet, but I'm going to see it either way, just because of Idina Menzel, Kristen Bell and Jonathan Groff.

And they'd better give Idina an amazing villain song.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 3, 2013)

_Tangled_ and_ Princess in The Frog_ were both pleasant surprises, especially _Tangled_.

_Wreck-it-Ralph_ looked like it lacked that charm and came off as more of a "product" than usual for Disney.... so I have been ignoring it.

Known production history and new marketing seems to suggest that_ Frozen_ is being gutted of anything that might be* interesting* and stuffed with things that are definitely going to *work*. So boring. 

That's not to say that it won't be a good product. It probably will be. It just lost a lot of my attention though.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Known production history and new marketing seems to suggest that_ Frozen_ is being gutted of anything that might be* interesting* and stuffed with things that are definitely going to *work*. So boring.


Yeah, it looks like a Direct-to-DVD film really.


----------



## Geisha (Feb 4, 2013)

Me senses a female Jack Frost type character.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2013)

Brought to my attention by Jena:


----------



## Jena (Jun 27, 2013)

Concept art versus final design

They be going the generic route, folks.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2013)

Dude! An alcoholic snowman would have been choice! 

And the villain's concept looked cool.

Based off of the final looks? This movie is gonna BITE.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 28, 2013)

Movie looks alright. Not exactly fascinating, but I enjoyed Wreck-It Ralph and Tangled, and supposedly the same people are working on this. I may give it a chance.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 3, 2013)

If it was a 2D animated adaptation of that Snow Queen tale, I'd see this first day.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2013)

It looks nice (of course), but this feels like such an uninspired affair.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 3, 2013)

Doesn't really look like anything special or 'magical'.

If it was it was traditional 2D animation it would be beautiful.

It just looks generic or like a video game now.

Disney need to do their own thing and leave the 3D stuff to Pixar.

The main reason I like(d) Korra, Thundercats, Young Justice and most anime is because of the animation style. It's unique and visually more appealing than 3D. Disney needs to get back to their roots.

What happened to that Paper Man animation? That was 3D, but blended with hand draw animation. It looked better than this at least.


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 6, 2013)

I wish this was 2D as well.  But I believe the success of _Tangled_ has already made any chance that Disney will go back to 2D for their "Princess" movies impossible.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 7, 2013)

Disney already tried going back to their roots, and didn't make as much money as they wanted. Though they also blame part of that on the "Princess" being in the title.

I haven't seen anything overly-appealing for this yet besides the voice actors, but I'm still going to give it a chance because I wasn't interested at all in Tangled when it was released. Then I saw it, and loved it. So no more pre-judgements.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 7, 2013)

^ I also enjoyed Tangled much more than I thought I would.


----------



## Koi (Jul 8, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, regardless of what the source material's story was, I can't help but feel like we're getting a remake of _Tangled_. Even down to the one word title.


This is how I feel so far, except that it's more than likely that this is going to be nowhere near as strong a film as Tangled.  And after the teaser?  I don't have any high hopes.  Like, what even was that?

Granted, I could be completely wrong, because Tangled was waaaay better than I had anticipated, but still.  I'm kind of cringing at Frozen right now.  I feel like you can sense the merchandising just dripping from its pores.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2013)

I personally don't see what's so great about the voice talents.


----------



## Koi (Jul 10, 2013)

Wait, do we know if this is supposed to be a musical or not?

And as an aside, was I the only one who didn't like Wreck-It Ralph anywhere near as much as I wanted to?  I honestly found it somewhat.. forgettable?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't think this is a musical.

And I thought Ralph was _good,_ but I don't get why people are touting it as a part of some supposed second golden age.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 10, 2013)

yo stunna, u wack


----------



## Jena (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2013)

I have seen absolutely nothing in this film's promotion to get excited about.


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2013)

yo stunna you wack

just like this movie


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2013)

just kidding I actually chuckled at the trailer


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2013)

At    what?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2013)

So, yeah, I've taken my foot out of my mouth to report that this movie was actually kind of really cool.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 27, 2013)

How do I go see this movie without looking like a raging ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? This is a problem I have with a lot of Disney movies.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2013)

I went with a friend. :33

Wait, he was male too.


----------



## Jena (Nov 27, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> How do I go see this movie without looking like a raging ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? This is a problem I have with a lot of Disney movies.



Put a wig and a dress on a blow-up doll and say it's your catatonic girlfriend.


----------



## TylerDurden (Nov 28, 2013)

Seeing it tomorrow.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2013)

Good man. 

btw if you don't like it don't talk to me


----------



## The Big G (Nov 28, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> How do I go see this movie without looking like a raging ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? This is a problem I have with a lot of Disney movies.



Go to the early morning showings and sit in the back...its what I did

Frozen was very solid, I think it could have been better though. Only really beef was that Ana's "I'm socially awkward" schtick ot old 3/4 of the way through the first song...but she recovered really quick


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2013)

Copied from the Rate thread:


> Just got back from seeing Disney’s *Frozen* for the second time. I can confidently say that I enjoyed it more this time round, but I _think_ I’m going to keep its grade at a B+, and I’m still not sure which I prefer between this and "Tangled". I’m honestly leaning towards this at the moment though. So now to go on about what I liked and didn’t like unrestrained by a “formal” review format:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm hearing a lot of good things about this, which is good since the trailers didn't do much of anything for me.





Stunna said:


> I personally don't see what's so great about the voice talents.


If you're not a Broadway fan, you wouldn't.





Suzuku said:


> How do I go see this movie without looking like a raging ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? This is a problem I have with a lot of Disney movies.


lol caring what other people think of what you see in theaters.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2013)

That post is several months old and has been amended.


----------



## TSC (Nov 30, 2013)

Saw this movie and I love it. there were some minor nitpicks here and there but overall I enjoy it alot.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 30, 2013)

Stunna said:


> That post is several months old and has been amended.



Yes, well I only just saw that post and had to correct someone talking about Broadway actors. Didn't see your amendment.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2013)

Just saw the movie for the third time. pek


----------



## TylerDurden (Nov 30, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I don't think this is a musical.
> 
> And I thought Ralph was _good,_ but I don't get why people are touting it as a part of some supposed second golden age.



Yea Wreck-It-Ralph is decent at best.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2013)

It was better than _decent._

I do owe it a second viewing, though.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2013)

Something that just hit me upon my third watching.

*Spoiler*: __ 



A big reason why they probably didn't have Elsa hook up with someone (besides her having a romantic subplot bloating the movie) was probably because it would have conflicted/over-complicated her being an allegory for oppressed homosexuals. That is, if you buy into that theory as I do.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 3, 2013)

this was a great movie. A- for disney standards, B+ for everything else. only shit i didn't like was the corny Love is an Open Door song and the trolls didn't do much.

the 2 twists were epic. people who didn't like this shit are those people who go into fiction with _expectations._ i always tell fuckheads like that that if you wanna enjoy something, go in with a clean slate.

besides, why would you want the obvious cliche shit anyway? first twist was out of the left field. 2nd one had genius written all over it because, as it so happens, love doesn't just mean the romantic variety.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 5, 2013)

Wasn't really impressed by anything, mediocre writing and animation. I did like the Let It Go number though, but that's about it.

It would be 6.5/10.

A big improvement over Tangled, but not a justification to abandon classic animation. It also has amazingly little to do with the source material even by disney standards.


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 5, 2013)

Stunna said:


> It was better than _decent._
> 
> I do owe it a second viewing, though.



Nah it was. There were some nice moments but it was heavily flawed. It's not even strong enough to warrant a rewatch.


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 5, 2013)

Disney had a terrific gem with The Princess and The frog. It's ironic how There are practically no future 2d features in development from the company.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 5, 2013)

We have Eisner and the following idiots in change to thank for that. First greenlit ton of crap and nearly bankrupt the company, and the following ones thought that the success of new 3D movies lied solely in their inherit 3Dness and not the low quality of writing and production of then recent 2D counterparts.








.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2013)

Rewatched Ralph last night. Still a good movie. So, yeah.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 5, 2013)

Haven't seen it yet, but will do if someone takes me.


----------



## Sine (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2013)

I was so happy they posted that.


----------



## Sands (Dec 7, 2013)

Walked in without any real expectations and really actually quite liked it. Especially for them avoiding the cliche love thing they could've done to resolve the conflict. Very happy about that. And Anna and the banter was great, though I feel like something more appreciated/enjoyed by the older audience than the kids. Kids seemed to really only laugh at Olaf's over the top physical comedy stuff, so I'm glad they included the banter.

And tiny Sven <3


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 8, 2013)

I saw this movie today, and was impressed with it. I enjoyed it more than _Tangled,_ which was an acceptable film, but felt too humorous and not sufficiently serious in many scenes, and _Brave,_ which was quite dark and daring for Disney, but too short and underdeveloped, in my mind.

I am very glad to see that the Disney company is now comfortable with having female lead protagonists in their films who are not completely helpless or dependent upon male character, and I found both Anna and Elsa to be realistic and believable protagonists, or at least as realistic as can be expected from a family movie inspired by a classic fairy tail. I dislike how they recently have made some of their heroines less graceful and socially adept than some of their previous heroines, but I suppose that that is another sign of changing times. I also am very glad that Disney is now moving away from "love at first sight" and instances in which couples fall in love too quickly, with how people were questioning Anna's attraction to Hans, and how she overcame her feelings for him and learned to love Kristoff.

On the subject of Hans, I was surprised at his change of heart toward the end, mostly because I did not expect such a twist in a Disney film (in most other stories, I would not have been surprised, but the Disney corporation usually has a starkly black-and-white portrayal of good and evil). However, since his turn to evil occurred late in the film, he ultimately did not do much as an antagonist in the story, or as a character, overall; perhaps if he had had more time to be an antagonist, he would have seemed to have had greater character depth and impact on the story.

On _that_ subject, I was not terribly surprised that Elsa and Anna's parents died, since nearly every Disney film has featured missing or deceased parents in some fashion, but I do wish that their death had not been so abrupt, and that we, the audience had had more time to know the parents, so that we would have felt their death more profoundly, and missed them more thoroughly, after they died.

I did find Olaf to be rather annoying and somewhat sappy, and the trolls were too comical for my liking, but this is a film intended for younger audiences, so comic relief to balance the serious scenes was to be expected.

Many of the songs in this film reminded me of songs from Disney's earlier films, such as _The Little Mermaid_ of _Beauty and the Beast,_ especially the song that Elsa sang when she was creating her ice palace, although I shall admit that I was disappointed with the lack of a villain song, since this film did not have a central villain, as have numerous other Disney films.

One other twist that I found to be pleasantly surprising was that Anna's freezing process was cured not by a kiss from Kristoff, as one might expect from many of Disney's previous films (most notable _Snow White and the Seven Dwarves_ and _Sleeping Beauty),_ but by Anna sacrificing herself to save Elsa from Hans' attack; that is not something that too many Disney films have featured, thus far.

I wonder: what happened to Elsa's ice palace at the end of the film? Did it melt when she ended her spell, or did it remain on the mountain?

The visual effects and animation of this film were some of the best that I have seen in recent Disney films; the makers of this film clearly put a great amount of effort into it when making it, although I do wish that they would not always give their characters excessively-large eyes and exaggerated facial features; that trait is acceptable in their 2D films, but seems very odd in 3D films.

Overall, I enjoyed this film, and am glad that the Disney corporation continues to make films that can appeal to both children and adults; that definitely shows that they do care for their audiences, and the opinions of said audiences.



Ino Yamanaka said:


> Haven't seen it yet, but will do if someone takes me.



I would certainly offer to see this film with you, but you live in Wisconsin, and I live in Massachusetts, so I imagine that that would not be a feasible course of action, most unfortunately.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I saw this movie today, and was impressed with it. I enjoyed it more than _Tangled,_ which was an acceptable film, but felt too humorous and not sufficiently serious in many scenes, and _Brave,_ which was quite dark and daring for Disney, but too short and underdeveloped, in my mind.


I can't really think of any scenes where the tone was inappropriate in "Tangled". I'm still on the fence as to which I prefer between it and "Frozen". I agree about "Brave", though (despite it being a Pixar film, not a Disney one).



> I dislike how they recently have made some of their heroines less graceful and socially adept than some of their previous heroines, but I suppose that that is another sign of changing times.


What is it about socially awkward heroines that you dislike? I don't think this applies to Elsa, though. 



> I also am very glad that Disney is now moving away from "love at first sight" and instances in which couples fall in love too quickly, with how people were questioning Anna's attraction to Hans, and how she overcame her feelings for him and learned to love Sven.


Agreed. And I believe you mean Kristoff, not Sven. 



> On the subject of Hans, I was surprised at his change of heart toward the end, mostly because I did not expect such a twist in a Disney film (in most other stories, I would not have been surprised, but the Disney corporation usually has a starkly black-and-white portrayal of good and evil). However, since his turn to evil occurred late in the film, he ultimately did not do much as an antagonist in the story, or as a character, overall; perhaps if he had had more time to be an antagonist, he would have seemed to have had greater character depth and impact on the story.


Agreed. Interesting twist, but not a lot was done with it. Definitely just there to force Anna's sacrifice in the climax (though the ends definitely justify the means).



> On _that_ subject, I was not terribly surprised that Elsa and Anna's parents died, since nearly every Disney film has featured missing or deceased parents in some fashion, but I do wish that their death had not been so abrupt, and that we, the audience had had more time to know the parents, so that we would have felt their death more profoundly, and missed them more thoroughly, after they died.


I don't see what knowing their parents better would contribute to the movie. It's not like it was "The Lion King" where the protagonist's parent(s) are vital to his development or the film's themes/story.



> I did find Olaf to be rather annoying and somewhat sappy, and the trolls were too comical for my liking, but this is a film intended for younger audiences, so comic relief to balance the serious scenes was to be expected.


I'm surprised you were annoyed by Olaf, only because most people (myself included) expected to hate him but ultimately ended up finding him quite humorous. The trolls did feel out of place though--I agree with that much. As did their musical number, "Fixer Upper".



> Many of the songs in this film reminded me of songs from Disney's earlier films, such as _The Little Mermaid_ of _Beauty and the Beast,_ especially the song that Elsa sang when she was creating her ice palace, although I shall admit that I was disappointed with the lack of a villain song, since this film did not have a central villain, as have numerous other Disney films.


"Let it Go" was actually written to be Elsa's villain song. Ironically enough, it was after writing it that they decided they didn't want her to be the villain.



> One other twist that I found to be pleasantly surprising was that Anna's freezing process was cured not by a kiss from Sven Kristoff, as one might expect from many of Disney's previous films (most notable _Snow White and the Seven Dwarves_ and _Sleeping Beauty),_ but by Anna sacrificing herself to save Elsa from Hans' attack; that is not something that too many Disney films have featured, thus far.


Yes, an ingenious twist.



> I wonder: what happened to Elsa's ice palace at the end of the film? Did it melt when she ended her spell, or did it remain on the mountain?


Probably still there.


----------



## Slice (Dec 9, 2013)

Quoting myself from the "Rate the last movie" thread:



Slice said:


> *Frozen* - *3/5*
> 
> There are quite a few negatives as the movie is a bit of a production mess. Its too short and has too many pointless plot points. It pushes in a number of minor villains for no reason that take up a lot of screen time that could be used to flesh out the actual main characters. _Especially_ this story has no need at all for a villainous character.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2013)

What's the point in posting your opinion if you aren't gonna respond to other posts.


----------



## Slice (Dec 9, 2013)

I dont get what exactly you are trying to tell me here. 
Why shouldnt i post my review about a movie in a thread about said movie even when there arent any prior posts i feel like responding to.

(Though i had a good laugh at DDJ mixing up the names and stating Anna falling in love with Sven)


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2013)

No, I meant that I responded to your original post and you ignored me.


----------



## Slice (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh you mean:



Stunna said:


> I don't think 'Frozen' ever tries to be a "film for adults". It's got its balance of dark and light-hearted moments like any other Disney film, and never goes as grim as certain past movies like 'The Hunchback of Notre Dame'.
> 
> And while I agree that there would have been a way (and a possibly more interesting way) to tell the story without villains, the ones the film does feature _do_ serve a purpose. For one, the brilliant ending wouldn't have been possible without the existence of the main villain.



I just didnt have a comeback because that is a valid opinion i can hardly say anything against.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh. Okay. I just thought you were ignoring me 'cause you thought my post was dumb or somethin'.


----------



## Slice (Dec 9, 2013)

You are way too used to people disregarding your opinions.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2013)

I was just thinking the same thing haha


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 9, 2013)

ive listened to let it go and am excited to watch this movie

is it any good? can you guys give me a non-spoiler impression of it? the comedy from the commercials seems very cheesy but i love the music and ive been hearing lots of great reviews 

do you guys think the reviews are legit or just your usual "best film in america" kind of shit?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2013)

Can we please change the title of this thread already?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2013)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> ive listened to let it go and am excited to watch this movie
> 
> is it any good? can you guys give me a non-spoiler impression of it? the comedy from the commercials seems very cheesy but i love the music and ive been hearing lots of great reviews
> 
> do you guys think the reviews are legit or just your usual "best film in america" kind of shit?


Yes, the movie is really good. It cleverly sets up and deconstructs classic Disney tropes such as "love at first sight" and "true love's kiss", and has some really awesome characters and songs. Don't pay too much attention to the marketing. I almost avoided seeing the movie because of it. It totally plays the movie up like some kind of silly Dreamworks-esque comedy, but it's got the heart of Renaissance Disney, and the comedy is actually quite strong.



Mider T said:


> Can we please change the title of this thread already?


Since it bothers you so much, sure.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 9, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Can we please change the title of this thread already?



i second this, i couldn't find this thread after searching for like 10 minutes and decided to just google it. lol.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2013)

I've made the request to Jove.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 10, 2013)

btw do you guys think this movie will win the oscar/golden globe for best animated film? 

what other good animated films came out this year?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2013)

Hands down. Only other film that'd even compete is 'Monsters University', which, while being good, was not as good.


----------



## Slice (Dec 10, 2013)

I just learned that the German voice of Elsa is also the actress that played Elphaba in Wicked.
I wonder if that is a coincidence or if they did this for all the international versions. 



----

Checked it, its a coincidence none of the other singers in different languages played in Wicked.


----------



## Jena (Dec 10, 2013)

Two familiar faces made a cameo (bottom left corner)


----------



## Slice (Dec 10, 2013)

Disney working on an expanded universe after testing the waters with Avengers?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2013)

I mini-freaked when I saw that in the movie.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 10, 2013)

Slice said:


> (Though i had a good laugh at DDJ mixing up the names and stating Anna falling in love with Sven)



I am sorry for that mistake; it was late at night, and I was tired, when I made that post, so I confused the names of those two characters, since they



Jena said:


> Two familiar faces made a cameo (bottom left corner)



Wow, I did not notice that, at all; that is quite fascinating, although this is not the first time that Disney has referenced its own works in another work: for example, in _Oliver and Company,_ numerous dogs from both _Lady and the Tramp_ and _101 Dalmatians_ appear briefly when Dodger is singing _Why Should I Worry?;_ in one episode of _Gargoyles,_ Hudson is seen watching _The Lion King;_ and in _The Hunchback of Notre Dame,_ Belle, Pumbaa, and the flying carpet from _Aladdin_ are all seen (briefly) in the streets of Paris when Quasimodo is singing _Out There;_ and there are countless crossovers/cameos in the Pixar films, so I am not at all surprised that the filmmakers have continued this tradition in this film.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2013)

And let's not forget Hercules posing for a portrait wearing Scar's coat.


----------



## Lace (Dec 10, 2013)

I loved this movie it was beautiful and I will be buying it once it comes out on DVD


----------



## Slice (Dec 11, 2013)

I listened to a lot of different versions of "Let it go" this evening.
Best ones are the German and Dutch version (same singer, god tier Willemijn Verkaik), then the original by Idina Menzel and i also quite like the French version. The (English) radio version by that younger singer is pretty shitty in comparison. I don't see why they even release something like that. As if some pop singer could compare to trained musical performers.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2013)

Throwback to Renaissance Disney, I suppose. Where they would get a popular musical artist to cover the biggest song in the film. Celine Dion sung "Beauty and the Beast", Christina Aguilera sung "Reflection" from 'Mulan', Michael Bolton and "Go the Distance" from 'Hercules', etc.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 11, 2013)

I really can't bring myself to go the theatre and see this showing my face. And I can't wear a mask cuz dat ^ (use bro) hate. wat do


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 11, 2013)

Cam rips are awful


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 11, 2013)

I'd take a girl but I feel like she'd think I'm gay or something 

I need to find a little kid


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2013)

She wouldn't think you're gay. I wouldn't know, but it seems like she'd think it'd make a cute date movie.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 11, 2013)

It would make a cute date movie if she suggested it. If I did it would be some gay shit.


----------



## Slice (Dec 11, 2013)

Dude what the hell. 

What is wrong with watching an animated movie? I doubt anybody really cares, just man up and watch it. If you really are so embarrassed to admit you'd like to see it just say you are checking if the movie is appropriate for your little sister or something like that.

This isn't exactly Brokeback Mountain you are trying to watch here.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 11, 2013)

People aren't gonna buy that shit


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2013)

lol why do you care what a bunch of stay at home moms and their kids that you're never gonna see again think


----------



## Slice (Dec 11, 2013)

>giving a shit what other people think 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 11, 2013)

>knowing nearly everyone who works at the theatre you go to
>have box office girl laugh at you behind your back
>HURRR DON'T CARE I GOT MUH ANIMATIONS


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm disappointed that Anna never regained her memory.  She was taken to meet the trolls and they never mentioned that they had helped her before.  I wish she had learned that Elsa shut herself off from the world primarily to help her.  It feels like an opportunity missed to me.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 12, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I'd take a girl but I feel like she'd think I'm gay or something
> 
> I need to find a little kid



I can't have a girl thinking i'm gay... i'll just have all the people in the theater think i'm a p*d*p**** instead.

Suzuku logic .


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 13, 2013)

taking your "little cousin" =/= pedo


----------



## Sands (Dec 14, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I'm disappointed that Anna never regained her memory.  She was taken to meet the trolls and they never mentioned that they had helped her before.  I wish she had learned that Elsa shut herself off from the world primarily to help her.  It feels like an opportunity missed to me.



Glad that bothered someone else. I wish there'd been more of a 'we've treated you before' moment. It was a big missed opportunity, not sure why they didn't go for it, would've been easy to write in.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2013)

It did strike me as odd how no one made reference to having seen Anna before. That would have been time better spent than "Fixer Upper".


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2013)

I was impressed with Elsa's magic.  I haven't seen that high of a level of ice magic before.  I think Elsa would fucking dominate a fight against Iceman.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 14, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I really can't bring myself to go the theatre and see this showing my face. And I can't wear a mask cuz dat ^ (use bro) hate. wat do



Most theaters have machines that let you buy tickets, so you can avoid buying from a person. Or you can buy your ticket online before hand...

You still have to give your ticket to someone but that's a quick process.

I plan to see this sometime this weekend.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 15, 2013)

I've never heard of such a thing


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssVnSg2jwUw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice find, Rukia.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 16, 2013)

I am wary about mentioning this, but I dislike Suzuku's attitude about this movie, as it is evidence that many westerners (not all, but many) still have the belief that animated works are for children and cannot be appreciated by adults. Why can westerners not realize that animated is not terribly different from live-action media? Why do they so often see live-action as being more "legitimate" and animation as less "legitimate" than live-action? I myself would very much like to see a new _Heavy Metal_ film made with animation as highly-detailed as recent Disney and Pixar films; now, _that_ would be an awesome experience.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 16, 2013)

And where are you from, Mr. Easterner?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 16, 2013)

Luiz said:


> And where are you from, Mr. Easterner?



I am a westerner; I have lived in the United States for my entire life, but I simply thought that "westerner" was the best word to use for this situation, since it encompasses many different ethnicities and nationalities.

And I agree with Stunna that it was odd that the trolls did not mention having seen Anna before, and unfortunate that her missing memories were never restored.

On a more positive note, I am glad that Elsa retained her power, unlike Rapunzel from _Tangled,_ who lost her powers at the end of her film; I am glad to see that the Disney company in recent years is allowing the heroes of their stories to have magical powers more often, and not keeping them exclusive to the villains (in all of Disney's animated films, the number of villains with magical powers is far greater than the number of heroes with magical powers).


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2013)

It kind of would have shot the theme of the movie in the foot if Elsa had to change to be accepted. Probably would have ruined the film for me.

And I don't know why it's so hard for adults to accept animation as a legitimate form of storytelling. It's a shame really.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 16, 2013)

It could also be the type of film this is, not just that's it's animation. Because it has to do with princesses and such, being an adult male could make it kind of awkward to see by yourself. It's the reason Disney did away with the princess-esque titles (_Rapunzel_ to _Tangled_, _The Snow Queen_ to _Frozen_).

Of course, I believe this mentality is absurd rubbish. It's a waste of time and life worrying about what others think of the movies you go to see.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 16, 2013)

Stunna said:


> And I don't know why it's so hard for adults to accept animation as a legitimate form of storytelling. It's a shame really.





Narcissus said:


> It could also be the type of film this is, not just that's it's animation. Because it has to do with princesses and such, being an adult male could make it kind of awkward to see by yourself. It's the reason Disney did away with the princess-esque titles (_Rapunzel_ to _Tangled_, _The Snow Queen_ to _Frozen_).
> 
> Of course, I believe this mentality is absurd rubbish. It's a waste of time and life worrying about what others think of the movies you go to see.



Yes, I completely agree with both of you; I was probably the only twenty-something male in the theater at this film (and the same was true when I saw both _The Princess and the Frog_ and _Brave,_ as well), but that did not bother me, at all; as far as I am concerned, such movies can be enjoyed by all audiences.

As for this film, when I researched it online, I learned that Walter Disney himself had planed to make a movie adaptation of Hans Christian Anderson's _The Snow Queen,_ but that project was never realized in his lifetime. I am very glad to see that his vision has finally been made a reality, although I do wonder how different such an adaption would have been if it had been made during Walt Disney's time.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2013)

Walter? lol

Anyway, I'm glad that 'Frozen' was made in our time and not in the Classic era. I feel like the character of Elsa has more relevance now than she would have back then. Actually, Elsa probably would have been the villain as originally planned (I'm glad this was changed).


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 17, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Anyway, I'm glad that 'Frozen' was made in our time and not in the Classic era. I feel like the character of Elsa has more relevance now than she would have back then. Actually, Elsa probably would have been the villain as originally planned (I'm glad this was changed).



Elsa was originally supposed to be the villain of this film? Wow, that would have utterly changed the tone of the film, and I would actually have liked this film to have had a strong central antagonist, since I like having such characters in these films: to me, the more evil the villain, the more righteous the hero, and the most satisfying is their victory. If it were ever a possibility, I would wish to see any alternative story ideas for their film made into a reality, just as I would very much wish to see _Kingdom of the Sun,_ the original concept of _The Emperor's New Groove,_ made into a reality.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2013)

A malicious villain does not automatically equate to a righteous hero.

This was actually a story I feel might have been more interesting without a villain. As much as I appreciate the subversion of the classic trope that was Hans' reveal as the antagonist, he didn't really do much for me once the shock of the twist had subsided. He's mainly tolerable for the fact that without him, we wouldn't have had that great ending.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm glad I rewatched this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9-rEEj-1uE[/YOUTUBE]

I didn't realize that Elsa had her back turned when she struck Anna.  I remember that it bothered me because I thought she should have remembered what happened when she struck Anna as a child.  Obviously this clears things up quite a bit and explains her actions.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2013)

Dem nDragonJ said:


> ...I would very much wish to see _Kingdom of the Sun,_ the original concept of _The Emperor's New Groove,_ made into a reality.



It could never happen now with Eartha Kitt deceased. It was a shame though, because Snuff out the Light was an amazing villain song and would've had great animation to go with it.

Still like  Emperor's New Groove though.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> This was actually a story I feel might have been more interesting without a villain. As much as I appreciate the subversion of the classic trope that was Hans' reveal as the antagonist, he didn't really do much for me once the shock of the twist had subsided. He's mainly tolerable for the fact that without him, we wouldn't have had that great ending.



Yes, the story focused mainly on Anna, Elsa, and their relationship; everything else was important only in how it related to the sisters, which is slightly different from the Disney company's usual storytelling methods, but worked excellently for this film, in my mind.


----------



## Table (Dec 19, 2013)

LET IT GOOOO
LET IT GOOOOOOOOOOOO


Cannot get this song out of my head.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2013)

The cold never bothered me any way.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 19, 2013)

This movie was a piece of shit and I question whether everyone in this thread is a middle school girl. Except Rukia, I just know he's a neckbeard, and DDJarvis, who I know is using this to finally find dem human emotions.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2013)

I guess you don't care to elaborate?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 19, 2013)

Put the TTGL set back on that shit was awesome >:[


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2013)

I gave that set away.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2013)

I wanted desperately to see this movie

But I live abroad where now theaters are willfully refusing to screen any version of this movie other than the dubbed version


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 23, 2013)

Finally saw it, and I loved it.

Let it Go was simply amazing.. Beautiful animation, great lyrics and singing from Indina, and the theme of the scene was powerful. I can see why people compare it to Defying Gravity from Wicked. The drama of the duet where Elsa accidentally strikes Anna in the heart was well-done too.

I knew the act of true love at the end would be between the two sisters, and I love how they did it. And Olaf was such an amusing comic relief.

I guess we can add some more parents to Disney's list of... dead parents. 

Loved the film, and it's easy to see why it's getting such a positive response.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes--another fan is attained. :byakuya


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 23, 2013)

^The haters never bothered me anyway.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]moSFlvxnbgk[/YOUTUBE]

I'm shocked Disney actually released that scene. I would've thought they'd keep it specifically for the film, at least during its theatrical run. Probably a good promotion tactic though since it's the best scene and song.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2013)

Agreed. I was ecstatic when they posted it haha


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2013)

Frozen is holding really well.  It actually made more money than American Hustle last weekend.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 24, 2013)

I wanna go see it


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 24, 2013)

Narcissus said:


> [YOUTUBE]moSFlvxnbgk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I'm shocked Disney actually released that scene. I would've thought they'd keep it specifically for the film, at least during its theatrical run. Probably a good promotion tactic though since it's the best scene and song.


That's a bad promotion really because there's no reason to go see the movie now.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2013)

I saw that clip before I saw the movie.

I regretted watching the trailer more because it gave away some of the better jokes.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2013)

There weren't a lot of jokes that missed the mark. It was a pretty consistently funny movie.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 24, 2013)

Any links to watch this movie online?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2013)

No.  Go to the cinema and support it.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 25, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Agreed. I was ecstatic when they posted it haha


I'm surprised you haven't had a set made of it. 


Joakim Mogren said:


> That's a bad promotion really because there's no reason to go see the movie now.


Nonsense, showing one scene from the film doesn't mean there's no reason to see the rest of it. You're missing the context of the song for one, and there are a lot of other great things about it. And I don't see it as a bad promotion because it hasn't been detrimental to the success of this movie in any way.


Rukia said:


> Frozen is holding really well.  It actually made more money than American Hustle last weekend.


Yeah, I've been having fun editing the Wikipedia article and noticed that.


----------



## jux (Dec 25, 2013)

I loved Frozen! I watched it with my older sister and we both hugged each other throughout the scenes.

I could go on a feminist rant on how amazing and empowering it was to young women and how all the tumblr hate was totally unmitigated and a fine example of how fandom can jump the gun, but you guys know all that!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2013)

I've had a couple sets made out of it actually.


----------



## Wan (Dec 27, 2013)

Just saw it this past evening with my mom and brother.  I had heard good things about it beforehand, so I went in optimistic and not caring that it''s a "princess movie" (Tangled was a "princess movie" too, but it was a big ball of fun).  The movie did not disappoint.  Absolutely gorgeous animation, alternately catchy and moving musical numbers, an interesting plot, sympathetic and well-developed characters, and marvelous humor (Olaf is a _riot_).  

My mom had actually seen already last week -- I wanted to see it with her, but her community theater groupe was going and I was working that evening.  But I knew she loved it so I went ahead and bought her the soundtrack for Christmas -- no self-interest there, no sir.  

You know, I'm hoping that with Frozen, we're setting into a second "Disney renaissance".  It's arguable that Frozen could do for Disney what Beauty and the Beast did a few decades ago. Now all we need is this generation's Lion King, and we're good to go!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2013)

I'd say that if we're entering a new Disney Renaissance, it started with "The Princess and the Frog", so as to include "Tangled", "Winnie the Pooh", and "Wreck-It Ralph". It was also a good movie in its own right.


----------



## gershwin (Dec 27, 2013)

Watched it last night. I don`t know, maybe my expectations were too high with all this hype Frozen gets - like how its a masterpiece, and how its on the level with 90`s Disney and how super-mega-awesome Elsa is - in the end i am dissapointed a little bit. And whats so great about Let it go, its so generic .  
Animation is impressive. So is Anna. People in internets are obsessed with wrong sister and its so unfair because Anna is so much more entertaining  

Little girl in the theater in the seat next to mine was asking her mom during whole movie if Elsa "evil" or not 

Props for dehyping " the love story" plot - its a step forward for Disney 

Why sisters and Rapunzel have the same face


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2013)

"Frozen" is definitely better than some Renaissance Disney movies.

And similarities between Rapunzel and the sisters' faces can probably be marked up to appealing to "Tangled" fans for marketing purposes. It's not really distracting, though. Disney's history has countless more egregious examples of lookalikes.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2013)

Another 25 million dollar weekend coming up.  Frozen is beastly.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 27, 2013)

Finally found the time to see it. Thought it was all right. Didn't quite meet the hype for me, although it's definitely a solid film. Maybe it's because I'm getting older and am wearing nostalgia goggles whenever it comes to animated Disney films.

The songs are better than the impression I got on the first listen, but nothing that I'll be memorizing the lyrics to (not that they're bad).

Liked that they played with some common Disney story devices (falling in love in one day, talking animal sidekicks). Kind of reminded me of _Brave_ for some reason, maybe it's the whole emphasis on familial rather than romantic bonds between female characters.

For some reason, I didn't feel as invested in the sisters' relationship as I should have. Maybe because the set-up was rather limited to one scene, then a song chronicling their years of relative isolation.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 27, 2013)

Yo Stunna, I found you on YouTube.
[YOUTUBE]d35Ahecb3yg[/YOUTUBE]



jux said:


> I loved Frozen! I watched it with my older sister and we both hugged each other throughout the scenes.
> 
> I could go on a feminist rant on how amazing and empowering it was to young women and how all the tumblr hate was totally unmitigated and a fine example of how fandom can jump the gun, but you guys know all that!


Even though I use Tumblr, I never bothered to look up Frozen on it for some reason. So after I read your post I did, and I have to say I've never read such nonsense as in those femenist blog rants about the movie before it even came out. And the ridiculous thing is how they accuse Disney of sexism when they've been making powerful female characters for years. 


gershwin said:


> And whats so great about Let it go, its so generic .


lol no. Let it Go is so praised for a number of reasons. It is sung amazingly by a Broadway actress. It is set to the most stunning use of animation in the film when she creates her palace. And the theme and progression of the song is excellent. It begins as melancholy regret and pity, into a song of self-acceptance and self-celebration. Elsa's transformation and gaining of her self-confidence was well done.


> Animation is impressive. So is Anna. People in internets are obsessed with wrong sister and its so unfair because Anna is so much more entertaining


I would say that has to due with Elsa being the more complex of the two. We can find fun princesses all over Disney. Anna is still great though.


----------



## Wan (Dec 27, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I'd say that if we're entering a new Disney Renaissance, it started with "The Princess and the Frog", so as to include "Tangled", "Winnie the Pooh", and "Wreck-It Ralph". It was also a good movie in its own right.



"The Princess and the Frog" might have been a good movie, but it wasn't a popular success.  There were good Disney movies after the renaissance "ended" (ie Lilo and Stitch, The Emperor's New Groove), but the end of the Disney renaissance was marked by both an overall decline in the quality of Disney's traditional animated movies and a decline in their popularity (and the ascendancy of both Pixar and Dreamworks).  I would point to Tangled as the effective start of a new Disney renaissance, as it was both a good movie and a popular success.



Stunna said:


> "Frozen" is definitely better than some Renaissance Disney movies.



Yup.  Frozen > Pocahontas, and arguably The Little Mermaid.



> And similarities between Rapunzel and the sisters' faces can probably be marked up to appealing to "Tangled" fans for marketing purposes. It's not really distracting, though. Disney's history has countless more egregious examples of lookalikes.



Elsa and Anna's face designs are sort of similar to Rapunzel, but Movie Bob of The Escapist pointed out that it only really feels similar when you're looking at a still picture.  When in motion, the sisters definitely feel distinct from Rapunzel, and from each other.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2013)

Wan said:


> "The Princess and the Frog" might have been a good movie, but it wasn't a popular success.  There were good Disney movies after the renaissance "ended" (ie Lilo and Stitch, The Emperor's New Groove), but the end of the Disney renaissance was marked by both an overall decline in the quality of Disney's traditional animated movies and a decline in their popularity (and the ascendancy of both Pixar and Dreamworks).  I would point to Tangled as the effective start of a new Disney renaissance, as it was both a good movie and a popular success.


Yeah, that's fair.



> Yup.  Frozen > Pocahontas, and arguably The Little Mermaid.


Renaissance movies I'd put "Frozen" over:
Hercules
Pocahontas
The Little Mermaid
The Rescuers Down Under



> Elsa and Anna's face designs are sort of similar to Rapunzel, but Movie Bob of The Escapist pointed out that it only really feels similar when you're looking at a still picture.  When in motion, the sisters definitely feel distinct from Rapunzel, and from each other.


This is true.


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 28, 2013)

Finally saw it today. Went in with no expectations and not really knowing much about the plot. And in a way it felt fresh cause when I thought it was gonna go the old cliched route... It didn't. What I thought was gonna happen... Didn't happen. It just completely subverted my ideas and threw some new ones at me. 

Loved it  

Best song IMO was Let It Go. Had a great time. Little sister loved it, family loved it, Disney has done it again.


----------



## gershwin (Dec 28, 2013)

Wan said:


> Yup.  Frozen > Pocahontas, and arguably The Little Mermaid.





Stunna said:


> Renaissance movies I'd put "Frozen" over:
> Hercules
> Pocahontas
> The Little Mermaid



I can understand that for some it can be better than Little Mermaid or Hercules - thats the matter of taste. But comparing it to Pocahontas is blasphemy. Not even close


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 28, 2013)

Pocahontas is like weakest disney movie.
Anything with an actual pacing is by default better.


----------



## gershwin (Dec 28, 2013)

Pocahontas is one of the  Disney movies


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 28, 2013)

gershwin said:


> Pocahontas is one of the  Disney movies


it sure is


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 28, 2013)

Pocahontas was eh to me... Even as a kid. Just never really connected with it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2013)

"Pocahontas" is kind of a crap movie, bro. I'm surprised that's the one that offends you.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2013)

Good lord.  Look at dat hold!


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 28, 2013)

^ Damn  Disney kicking ass again. 

Can't wait to see what they release next.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 30, 2013)

Saw it today and was quite happy with it.

I felt the same as Kuromaku above; I've been unwilling to see Disney's new "fairy tale"-type movies for years (probably 20 years now, actually...as I believe The Lion King was their last drawn one) because I grew up on the animated cartoon classics and haven't been able to bring myself to watch any new ones. Finally saw this one though and was happy to see that they haven't really lost too much despite the change in medium.

Elsa's voice actress really stole the show though. _Let it Go_ was fantastic. Even if the movie had been mediocre, I'd want to see it again for her. As it is, it's a see-again for sure. 



Rukia said:


> Good lord.  Look at dat hold!



All you have to do is look at local movie times to see this.  Frozen has more screens than any other movie, including The Hobbit, in the theater near my home despite it having been out for a month already.

I might have enjoyed it more than Desolation of Smaug, actually.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2013)

The Lion King was far from their last 2D movie. It came out in '94 and they continued throughout the rest of the 90's, the first half of the 2000's, and did a couple after that. Their last was Winnie the Pooh in 2011.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 30, 2013)

Stunna said:


> The Lion King was far from their last 2D movie. It came out in '94 and they continued throughout the rest of the 90's, the first half of the 2000's, and did a couple after that. Their last was Winnie the Pooh in 2011.



Wasn't The Lion King the last one that was entirely drawn though? I recall reading that in several places over the years.

I don't remember anything decent after that anyway.


----------



## Wan (Dec 30, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wasn't The Lion King the last one that was entirely drawn though? I recall reading that in several places over the years.
> 
> I don't remember anything decent after that anyway.



The Lion King wasn't entirely "drawn" to begin with.  Movies throughout the Disney Renaissance used CGI in certain parts.  There's the ball room in Beauty and the Beast, the Cave of Wonders in Aladdin, and the wildebeest stampede in The Lion King.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah, Disney was using CGI as early as 1985 with The Black Cauldron.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 31, 2013)

Pocahontas was flippin doodoo. I only like Mel Gibson when he's a violent racist.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey, at least Pocahontas was a pretty movie. :>


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 31, 2013)

I was forced to watch it as a media studies project in school. I remember to this day having arguments with my teacher over how shitbollox a movie I thought it was lol.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2013)

Sounds like a crap teacher if the student has to explain how bad Pocahontas is.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 1, 2014)

Pretty much.  Still my favourite lesson.


----------



## Psychic (Jan 2, 2014)

Saw it yesterday. It was good, not Monster Inc good, but still good. Yes, I know Monster Inc is made by Pixar. Love the songs, and thought it was cute overall. You know what, I like Aladdin better...the animation was better in Aladdin.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2014)

Saw the movie today.  Excellent.  Loved the "classic" Mickey Mouse short too, very innovative.

Monsters Inc is probably Pixar's worst movie, so doesn't even compare to this.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2014)

The comparison to Monsters Inc. seems kind of arbitrary to me. 

But Pixar's worst film? Nah. That'd definitely be Cars 2.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 2, 2014)

This movie is now in my top three favorite Disney movies. I don't know what movie it knocked down, but it now stands with the best right along with Aladdin and Hercules.

I thought the music in this movie was incredible. Idina Menzel has an amazing voice. Also, for the record, Demi Levato took a huge shit on a great song when she did her version of Let It Go.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 2, 2014)

Even removing Pixar sequels, Monsters Inc. is significantly better than the first Cars. It's also better than Brave. Monsters Inc. is nowhere near Pixar's worst film. 

And yes, Demi Levato's version of Let it Go is highly underwhelming. It amazes me when people claim it's better than Idina's version.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2014)

^

Yup,    agreed.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2014)

Frozen with another terrific hold.  Expected to make over 20 million this weekend.  And expected to finish in first place!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 5, 2014)

This movie may not be the first Disney movie to feature multiple princesses (that honor belongs to _The Little Mermaid),_ but it is the first Disney movie in which multiple princesses (in this case, Elsa and Anna) are equally important to to story (in _The Little Mermaid,_ none of Ariel's sisters are as important to the plot as she is, and in _Mulan II,_ the three princesses are not as important as is Mulan herself, who, inronally, is not actually a princess). Does anyone here believe that that can be considered a significant landmark for the Disney company?

Also, does anyone here wonder if Disney shall ever again produce a film done in traditional hand-draw/2D animation, or are they now making only movies done in computer-generated/3D animation? One other minor complaint that I have about this film, and about Disney's previous several films, is that none of them have felt as grand and epic in scale or sufficiency dark and serious in tone. In my mind, not since _The Lion King_ and _The Hunchback of Notre Dame_ has the Disney company produced animated films that had an epic and deeply-involved plot and intensely-personal character development. Am I being too particular and difficult to please, or does anyone else here share that opinion, as well?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> This movie may not be the first Disney movie to feature multiple princesses (that honor belongs to _The Little Mermaid),_ but it is the first Disney movie in which multiple princesses (in this case, Elsa and Anna) are equally important to to story (in _The Little Mermaid,_ none of Ariel's sisters are as important to the plot as she is, and in _Mulan II,_ the three princesses are not as important as is Mulan herself, who, inronally, is not actually a princess). Does anyone here believe that that can be considered a significant landmark for the Disney company?


Uhh... I suppose? I don't really think it's a significant one. Mulan II isn't canon though, so I don't think it'd even count.



> Also, does anyone here wonder if Disney shall ever again produce a film done in traditional hand-draw/2D animation, or are they now making only movies done in computer-generated/3D animation?


2D animation doesn't make as much as 3D animation. There's almost sort of a stigma against the former, it'd seem. Disney's about making bank first, so I honestly doubt we'll see 2D animation for a long time.



> One other minor complaint that I have about this film, and about Disney's previous several films, is that none of them have felt as grand and epic in scale or sufficiency dark and serious in tone. In my mind, not since _The Lion King_ and _The Hunchback of Notre Dame_ has the Disney company produced animated films that had an epic and deeply-involved plot and intensely-personal character development. Am I being too particular and difficult to please, or does anyone else here share that opinion, as well?


I think there have been Disney movies with character development rivaling The Lion King and Hunchback since they came out. And as far as an epic/dark story? Atlantis, Treasure Planet come to mind. But I agree; I really would love to see another epic scale Disney adventure film again. Preferably 2D animated.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 5, 2014)

Man, I honestly don't understand people's boners for 2d animation. Don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with 2d, but I also don't find it to be superior to the computer drawn 3d version either. To me, all these comments about 2d animation just sounds like old men sitting around saying, "back in my day Disney movies where drawn by hand!"

On kind of a random note (i risk death by saying this), but I think the lion king is seriously overrated. I mean, it's a perfectly good movie, I just don't know that it should held up as a gold standard for Disney movies, as it often is. I will say that I agree that we could use some darker more gritty plots, like the LKs.

Though I don't think Frozen did terribly in the dark gritty department. I think Frozen hit both it's depth and its grittiness more from the psychology of the characters than the events said characters were a part of, this is especially true for Elsa. I mean there was death and betrayal and what have you, but I don't think that was as important.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2014)

Sloth said:


> Man, I honestly don't understand people's boners for 2d animation. Don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with 2d, but I also don't find it to be superior to the computer drawn 3d version either. To me, all these comments about 2d animation just sounds like old men sitting around saying, "back in my day Disney movies where drawn by hand!"


It's preference. One isn't objectively better than the other... I just prefer 2D. Japanese animation still utilizes 2D, and I wish Americans didn't have that stigma and would continue to improve upon it and integrate it with CG like anime does. For example, I'd be heartbroken if Studio Ghibli started doing 3D animation. There's just something endearing about art that isn't computer generated.



> On kind of a random note (i risk death by saying this), but I think the lion king is seriously overrated. I mean, it's a perfectly good movie, I just don't know that it should held up as a gold standard for Disney movies, as it often is. I will say that I agree that we could use some darker more gritty plots, like the LKs.


I think the reason The Lion King is held up the way it is (besides nostalgia) is just because it's so huge. It's all in the presentation. The score (not just the sung music) is so excellent, the animation is colorful and gorgeous, it's got such memorable moments and such a classically epic story of fighting for a kingdom. Granted, it owes this to Hamlet, but I don't know. Maybe Disney should do another loose Shakespeare adaptation. Or loosely adapt other pieces of classic literature/theater.



> Though I don't think Frozen did terribly in the dark gritty department. I think Frozen hit both it's depth and its grittiness more from the psychology of the characters than the events said characters were a part of, this is especially true for Elsa. I mean there was death and betrayal and what have you, but I don't think that was as important.


I don't think grittiness is an applicable term when it comes to Disney movies. Some are dark, but I wouldn't describe any as gritty. But yeah, except for certain scenes (*cough*trolls*cough*) I think Frozen's tone was perfect. Disney doesn't HAVE to be dark. But the dark moments in Frozen were appropriate.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 5, 2014)

lol wut?  Most Disney movies are adaptations of classic literature/folklore.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes :sweat... but I mean... more unorthodox choices like The Hunchback of Notre Dame.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 5, 2014)

Sloth said:


> On kind of a random note (i risk death by saying this), but I think the lion king is seriously overrated. I mean, it's a perfectly good movie, I just don't know that it should held up as a gold standard for Disney movies, as it often is. I will say that I agree that we could use some darker more gritty plots, like the LKs.


No one will attack you for saying that. You are far from the first person to say The Lion King is overrated. Case in point,

[YOUTUBE]rVaSaTezXzo[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: _More recently, Nostalgia Crritic reviewd commented on it in his Disneycember review saying the same thing_ 



[YOUTUBE]1GSnUtaDqMo[/YOUTUBE]




I love The Lion King, but it's not my favorite Disney film either. But as Stunna said, the presentation of the movie is huge, which makes it great. On that note, I can't wait to see the Broadway play when it comes to my area in a few months.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2014)

Lion King is way better than Aladdin.  Give me a break.  

Little Mermaid and Beauty and the Beast?  Siskel had a point.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2014)

Something that irks me is how _so many people_ point at the Pride Lands' drought due to Scar's reign and say it doesn't make sense. It makes perfect sense and is in fact a homage to Shakespeare's works. The reason the Pride Lands flora and fauna die when Mufasa dies is because of a thing called "The Divine Order", which says that there is a certain order that God orchestrated life to be operated by. Everything must be subservient to what is above it in the hierarchy. Rebelling against the Divine Order (by, say, killing a king) throws the universe out of whack. This is shown in Shakespearean works like Julius Caesar, Macbeth, and yes, Hamlet.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 5, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Lion King is way better than Aladdin.  Give me a break.
> 
> Little Mermaid and Beauty and the Beast?  Siskel had a point.



lol yeah. 

Obviously a lot of what they said was blatantly wrong ("the songs aren't very memorable"). The idea was just to show that people do feel that way about The Lion King though (they also get some right as you pointed out with Beauty and the Beast).

Though I'm not too mad because I also love Aladdin.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2014)

Gotta say, I prefer The Lion King over The Little Mermaid and Aladdin.

Beauty and the Beast is my favorite Disney film, though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2014)

I liked Hercules.  Am I the only one?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2014)

I _like_ Hercules, but I don't think it's that good.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 5, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I liked Hercules.  Am I the only one?



Sticking strictly to the animated musicals, it's one of my top three favorite Disney movies. Right alongside Aladdin and Frozen


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 5, 2014)

I like Hercules, especially thanks to Hades. But it's not one of my favorites and I acknowledge the flaws.

I just realized that Frozen has surpassed Tangled's box office revenue. That's impressive.
Speaking of,



Working on this page has been a lot of fun, except for the random IP addresses that keep trying to vandalize it. But after dressing it up so much I think I can nominate it for a good article status soon.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2014)

> I just realized that Frozen has surpassed Tangled's box office revenue. That's impressive.


Nice. :byakuya


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2014)

mfw there is no english version of this movie anywhere


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2014)

A "decent cam" is simply not enough


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 5, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> A "decent cam" is simply not enough


I feel it. If it's at all in your power, I would seriously go see it in theaters. "Twas simply marvelous.


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 5, 2014)

What was your favorite song of the movie?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2014)

*Vuelie* - Beautiful and excellent opener.

*Frozen Heart* - Also good for setting the tone and foreshadowing.

*Do You Want to Build a Snowman?* - Delightfully cute with an excellent poignant ending.

*For the First Time in Forever + Reprise* - Catchy and comedic "I Want" song. The reprise duet was beautifully sad.

*Love is an Open Door* - It's corny, but fun. Excellent subtle villain song.

*Let it Go* - My favorite number. Menzel makes it.

*In Summer* - Funny song.

*Fixer Upper* - While the song is kind of fun, the message is also confused, and it stalls the plot whilst killing the tone. Thumbs down.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm not going to see it in fucking Portuguese tho


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 6, 2014)

Not a bad movie but I don't think it was one of the best from Disney though, still pretty decent, even if it was predictable sometimes. Let it go-song was the only memorable song, but at least it was also the best scene from the movie. I would have liked to see more Elsa after she became that snow queen or whatever maybe even change her personality like her getting mad at the people who tried to kill her and thus she would try to cover the whole town in ice or something. I have also never really liked the design for these 3D animation characters. There's something about them that I don't like, I just can't put my finger on it.

Overall not my favorite Disney movie, I kinda surprised it has made that much money.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 6, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> What was your favorite song of the movie?


In order


Let it Go
For the First Time in Forever (reprise)
Vuelie
Frozen Heart
For the First Time in Forever
Summer
Reindeers Are Better Than People - It's on the soundtrack, it counts.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2014)

Sauron said:


> I would have liked to see more Elsa after she became that snow queen or whatever maybe even change her personality like her getting mad at the people who tried to kill her and thus she would try to cover the whole town in ice or something.


There was the scene where she almost killed the one guard by pushing him off her castle until Hans persuaded her otherwise. I think it would have soiled the audience's sympathy and our capability to relate to her had she deliberately done more harm to Arendelle than she already had.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> There was the scene where she almost killed the one guard by pushing him off her castle until Hans persuaded her otherwise. I think it would have soiled the audience's sympathy and our capability to relate to her had she deliberately done more harm to Arendelle than she already had.



Well, to be honest I never really related to her begin with. I see your point but I still think the movie should have focused more on her and how she deals with her powers instead of Anna's generic and predictable lovestory.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm a tenor, but I have a lot of alto friends so I found this pretty funny.
[YOUTUBE]NNr0oW-1xo0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2014)

I laughed. A lot


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> I'm not going to see it in fucking Portuguese tho



Then don't?  What exactly are you arguing here?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2014)

the fact that they're not screening it in english


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 7, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> the fact that they're not screening it in english



I also had the same problem, here it's only showed as dubbed in my language. I really really like the old disney movies dubbed in my language because I think they are very good, but these newer animations doesn't sound very good.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2014)

Sauron said:


> I also had the same problem, here it's only showed as dubbed in my language. I really really like the old disney movies dubbed in my language because I think they are very good, but these newer animations doesn't sound very good.



They don't at all.
But even if they did, dubbing over Idina Menzel is a god's damned crime

Not to mention Groff and Bell are also among my very favorite actors


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 7, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> They don't at all.
> But even if they did, *dubbing over Idina Menzel is a god's damned crime*
> 
> Not to mention Groff and Bell are also among my very favorite actors


Truer words have never been spoken (typed).


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 7, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> They don't at all.
> But even if they did, dubbing over Idina Menzel is a god's damned crime
> 
> Not to mention Groff and Bell are also among my very favorite actors



I was just wondering that yesterday. If they dubbed the songs in their language or just left it alone. And I must agree it's a crime.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2014)

they dubb everything


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uIe5o7ZKcQ[/YOUTUBE]





wtf is this even


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 7, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uIe5o7ZKcQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda tempted to listen, but at the same time I don't want to hear a good song bastardized, *again*. (curse you Demi! )


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2014)

the lyrics are just so blunt and unsophisticated

The translation is like "j? passou" = it's past now, or it's over now, evocating surviving being a victim rather than "fuck it all, I'm doing this"


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 7, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uIe5o7ZKcQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2014)

exactly

Fucking hell


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 7, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uIe5o7ZKcQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you Portuguese too?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2014)

lol, what a muggle question


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 7, 2014)

So.......are you?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2014)

This mofo needs some seeds


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2014)

agh, I wanna see it though. Really see it. I'll wait until the drive by screens it

thanks anyway


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 7, 2014)

Seems like it doesn't really have the best quality, but nice find anyway


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 7, 2014)

Powerful Lord said:


> Seems like it doesn't really have the best quality, but nice find anyway


Really? The screens looked DVD quality to me.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 7, 2014)

Sauron said:


> I would have liked to see more Elsa after she became that snow queen or whatever maybe even change her personality like her getting mad at the people who tried to kill her and thus she would try to cover the whole town in ice or something.


That was actually the original idea, to make Elsa become a villain and purposely cast the kingdom into an eternal winter. But they decided to make her one of the protagonist instead. While I would like to see a sympathetic villain from Disney (which a lot of people mentioned Mother Gothel had potential for if she had really loved Rapunzel like a daughter), I think it worked for Elsa. I did connect with her.


Sauron said:


> Well, to be honest I never really related to her begin with. I see your point but I still think the movie should have focused more on her and how she deals with her powers instead of Anna's generic and predictable lovestory.


The movie wasn't really about Anna's love story. It was about the relationship between Anna and Elsa. In fact it uses Anna's romances to subvert standard Disney tropes (Hans turns out to be a villain, and Kristoff isn't the one who saves her, she saves herself through her love for her sister).


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2014)

Knew you belonged in the Disney FC.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 8, 2014)

Sauron said:


> Yeah, in the end it was more about the relationship between sisters but what's the point of adding some romance plot to Anna when in the end they kinda don't pay off?


But they did pay off. You even explain how they paid off in this very post (after I detailed how the romances were used to subvert Disney tropes).





> Her romance plot with Hans probably would have had more reasoning in it, if Hans would have become a villain out of jealousy after seeing Anna & Kristoff or something, I felt his reason for being a villain was weak.


Hans' reason for being a villain is the same as many Disney villains. Greed and lust for power.

It was the same for Jafar, Ursula, Scar, Hades, Doctor Facilier...

The angle they went with worked well too because it threw in a twist on one of Disney's tropes.





> So as the movie was, the lovestory between Anna & at least Hans felt utterly pointless.


The story between Anna and Hans wasn't pointless either. It was the result of a villain being manipulative, like Ursula manipulating Ariel into making they're deal. And it was his actions that led to Anna choosing to save Elsa over her sister in the end.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 8, 2014)

I still would have liked the movie more if they would have focused more on Elsa.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2014)

the finish has briliant lyrics (this cold wind can blow me now. lol) but the singer is just hectic. just horrible. maybe it's the tape


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 8, 2014)

Narcissus said:


> That was actually the original idea, to make Elsa become a villain and purposely cast the kingdom into an eternal winter. But they decided to make her one of the protagonist instead. While I would like to see a sympathetic villain from Disney (which a lot of people mentioned Mother Gothel had potential for if she had really loved Rapunzel like a daughter), I think it worked for Elsa. I did connect with her.



Elsa didn't feel like a villain at all to me. 

I had listened to "Let It Go" on youtube before watching the movie, though i think it was used too soon. 

You have this whole "Let It Go" sequence and then right after you have Elsa going back to her fear and panic. It was sort of disappointing to see her revert so easily, it felt as if nothing she said in Let It Go mattered because she was still afraid and running away.

Though, to be fair, that's probably more because the song was used too early.. I feel that it could have had something more to build up to it.. it just seemed a bit out of character to see this stoic worried, fearful girl suddenly be all LET IT GOOOO..

that song would have been cooler as a climax song/more towards the end.

shouldn't have been in the first half of the movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2014)

> You have this whole "Let It Go" sequence and then right after you have Elsa going back to her fear and panic. It was sort of disappointing to see her revert so easily, it felt as if nothing she said in Let It Go mattered because she was still afraid and running away.


It was her very first taste of freedom. Of course she would be high up on Cloud Nine. But like in reality, we've all got to come down from our highs eventually. It'd be wholly unrealistic if she stayed confident and courageous the rest of the movie after spending over a decade concealing herself from the world out of fear of condemnation. People don't just get over that in one musical number.


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 8, 2014)

She had people trying to kill her too. And it’s not like she wanted to harm anyone with her powers.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 8, 2014)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> Elsa didn't feel like a villain at all to me.


That's because she wasn't a villain. She was a protagonist. The *ORIGINAL* idea was to make her a villain, but they changed their minds. 





> You have this whole "Let It Go" sequence and then right after you have Elsa going back to her fear and panic. It was sort of disappointing to see her revert so easily, it felt as if nothing she said in Let It Go mattered because she was still afraid and running away.


She went back to fear and panic, because she found out she had plunged her entire kingdom into eternal winter just after thinking she was free and everyone was safe from her. Her entire delusion was shattered.





> it just seemed a bit out of character to see this stoic worried, fearful girl suddenly be all LET IT GOOOO..


I thought the timing was fine. The whole reason she stoic and worried, was because she was trying to keep her powers a secret. But there wasn't a reason to anymore ("Don't let them know. Well now they know").

So she finally tried to be herself and indulged in her abilities.


----------



## Jena (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm just going to leave this here.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2014)

noooope

one time was good enough for me


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 11, 2014)

Saw this today , was great!

even loved the small animation at the beginning


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]o2ZA35QdP6Y[/YOUTUBE]

I was unaware of this! Didn't stay after the credits in theaters. lol that's amusing.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 11, 2014)

Finally watched it.

I was  surprised at how the characters literally would sing every 5 minutes. If the idea is to stay faithful to Disney they got it all wrong.

The Disney classics usually had about five songs in total, no more than that. There was a fair interval between one song and the next, and the characters wouldn't sing about every little thing that happens.

Let It Go is quite catchy. Still, it wasn't unique like the songs we got in past Disney movies. It sounds too pop, like a Katy Perry song.

Concerning the plot, their parents plan to deal with Elsa's powers along with that troll wizard was plain dumb, it obviously would backfire.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah. What's up with all the singing in a musical?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 11, 2014)

What musical? It's an animated movie.

Les Miserables is a musical, though it did feel the same as watching it.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2014)

*mu?si?cal*
ˈmyo͞ozikəl/
noun
1. a play or movie in which singing and dancing play an essential part. Musicals developed from light opera in the early 20th century.

The fact that it's animated is highly irrelevant. All of the canonical Disney films are animated, and a majority of them are musicals.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 11, 2014)

That is a gross generalization. 

The musicals you're trying to lump Disney movies with are those which are known for having little dialogue and almost all of the story told through song.

The Disney classics as we know them were nothing like that.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2014)

No; musical films are known for having songs interwoven into the narrative--not necessarily dominating the narrative. Look at Singin' in the Rain, The Wizard of Oz, and Grease as examples. Disney films are the same way; whether you're talking about classics like Cinderella, Renaissance films like Aladdin, or contemporary Disney films like Tangled.

Not all musicals are done like Les Mis.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 12, 2014)

The songs in this didn't feel that long though, maybe it was just me they seemed to be between 1:30-2:30 mins long which isn't a lot.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2014)

Honestly, the only song that didn't serve any remote purpose was "Fixer Upper". I don't get how you can argue against any other number.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 13, 2014)

Frozen has gotten into the $700 million million category.





Luiz said:


> If the idea is to stay faithful to Disney they got it all wrong.


What is staying faithful to Disney, exactly? Is there some official guidelines or rule book?





> The Disney classics usually had about five songs in total, no more than that.


There are several from the Renaissance that have more than five songs.

Besides which, Frozen has a running time of 108 minutes, and a total of nine songs. Adding the times of those songs give you somewhere about 23 minutes of singing, leaving you with some 85 minutes of dialogue.





> There was a fair interval between one song and the next, and the characters wouldn't sing about every little thing that happens.


In case you're unaware, there are different types of musicals (you seem to know this since you mention Les Mis), including ones where there is almost no talking at all and absolute singing. Considering that Frozen was actually subverting standard Disney tropes, it wasn't trying to be exactly like previous Disney films.





> Let It Go is quite catchy. Still, it wasn't unique like the songs we got in past Disney movies. It sounds too pop, like a Katy Perry song.


Do you only recall the Demi Lovato version? 

Idina's version has been compared to Defying Gravity, one of the most well known Broadway songs (that Idina happened to sing). The lyrics of it weave well into the narrative and character, and sends a positive message. Unless you mean Lovato's version, it's nothing like a Katy Perry song...


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2014)

> The day after Frozen won a Golden Globe for best animated film, Walt Disney CEO and chairman Bob Iger confirmed to Fortune that the company wants the unconventional princess story to become a Broadway musical.
> 
> Iger said Disney was currently in discussions to adapt the box office success for Broadway audiences, but declined to give a timeframe. “We’re not demanding speed,” he said. “We’re demanding excellence.”
> 
> ...


I'm excited for the Broadway production... but I'm not too hot on the idea of a sequel(s) to the film. Nothing more than a short akin to "Tangled Ever After", if that.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 13, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'm excited for the Broadway production... but I'm not too hot on the idea of a sequel(s) to the film. Nothing more than a short akin to "Tangled Ever After", if that.



Already? 

I probably have to agree about the sequel, considering Disney's track record with them (even if some of them are guilty pleasures). 

To Wikipedia to edit this in, assuming someone hasn't already beat me to it!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2014)

it only had one song. Disney sure know how to milk shit.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 13, 2014)

Narcissus said:


> Frozen has gotten into the $700 million million category.What is staying faithful to Disney, exactly? Is there some official guidelines or rule book?There are several from the Renaissance that have more than five songs.
> 
> Besides which, Frozen has a running time of 108 minutes, and a total of nine songs. Adding the times of those songs give you somewhere about 23 minutes of singing, leaving you with some 85 minutes of dialogue.In case you're unaware, there are different types of musicals (you seem to know this since you mention Les Mis), including ones where there is almost no talking at all and absolute singing. Considering that Frozen was actually subverting standard Disney tropes, it wasn't trying to be exactly like previous Disney films.Do you only recall the Demi Lovato version?
> 
> Idina's version has been compared to Defying Gravity, one of the most well known Broadway songs (that Idina happened to sing). The lyrics of it weave well into the narrative and character, and sends a positive message. Unless you mean Lovato's version, it's nothing like a Katy Perry song...



There was a recognizable formula. So yeah, in a way.

I don't mind a song's length if it's awesome all the way. It's the number that bugged me. I thought I was exaggerating when I thought "This movie's got like 10 songs" and you confirmed it's about that much.

I have nothing against music in a movie, Sweeney Todd is one of my all time favorites. But I only connect to a song when it's associated with a key point in the story, or at least very fun (Friend Like Me).

My reaction to most of what Frozen had was "Are they really gonna sing about that?".

Nah, it isn't all that ground breaking. Belle didn't immediately fall in love with the Beast, and Mulan saved everyone without needing a prince.

I did enjoy Let It Go, what I meant was that it didn't seem like an unique song unlike anything I'd heard before.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2014)

What songs should have been cut?


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 13, 2014)

Luiz said:


> There was a recognizable formula.


The formula involves singing (we have this), sidekicks (Olaf and Sven), an antagonist (Hans), and the protagonists (Anna and Elsa). It follows the formula while being unique in its own way.





> "This movie's got like 10 songs" and you confirmed it's about that much.


Which isn't a criticism... its a type of musical. Besides which, that the majority of the movie is not song, as I  explained.





> I have nothing against music in a movie, Sweeney Todd is one of my all time favorites.


Which is another key example of a film that has singing all through it (and far more than Frozen does).





> My reaction to most of what Frozen had was "Are they really gonna sing about that?".


You'll have to be specific...





> Nah, it isn't all that ground breaking. Belle didn't immediately fall in love with the Beast, and Mulan saved everyone without needing a prince.


Uniqueness isn't why I brought up Frozen's subversion, though what the movie did was unique (it isn't just not needing a prince, it was that they actually parodied them, and that Anna willingly gave up her life for Elsa despite falling in love). I brought it to demonstrate that the film was not trying to be exactly like previous Disney films (see Anna's conversation with Kristoff where he _criticizes_ her for falling in love immediately).





> I did enjoy Let It Go, what I meant was that it didn't seem like an unique song unlike anything I'd heard before.


That's a personal thing for you then, and that's fine. The issue was comparing Idina's version to a Katy Perry pop song.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 14, 2014)

Narcissus said:


> The formula involves singing (we have this), sidekicks (Olaf and Sven), an antagonist (Hans), and the protagonists (Anna and Elsa). It follows the formula while being unique in its own way.



Well, you simply said it didn't in your previous post.



> Which is another key example of a film that has singing all through it (and far more than Frozen does)



Only that Sweeney Todd was promoted as being the type where music is prevalent at all times. All we knew about Frozen was that it's a Disney movie and thus I only expected it to have a few. 

Instead, they kept coming with a very short interval between one and the next, which made it annoying.



> You'll have to be specific...



That's a tough request. There are nearly 10 songs in the movie and most of them aren't memorable. But the one where Anna starts singing about how fancy her sister's party is gonna be is an example.  Or the trolls about Kristoff smelling bad or whatever.



> Uniqueness isn't why I brought up Frozen's subversion, though what the movie did was unique (it isn't just not needing a prince, it was that they actually parodied them, and that Anna willingly gave up her life for Elsa despite falling in love). I brought it to demonstrate that the film was not trying to be exactly like previous Disney films (see Anna's conversation with Kristoff where he _criticizes_ her for falling in love immediately).



That's fine by me if you mean it as general positive quality. What I don't get is people saying this movie actually revolutionizes Disney.



> That's a personal thing for you then, and that's fine. The issue was comparing Idina's version to a Katy Perry pop song.



It sounds very much like our everyday mainstream music.


----------



## Lady Hinata (Jan 14, 2014)

Was this a good movie? I wasn't really sold on the preview, but if it's worth a watch...


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

Luiz said:


> -snip-


So you're just going to keep ignoring my posts then. M'kay.



Lady Hinata said:


> Was this a good movie? I wasn't really sold on the preview, but if it's worth a watch...


Don't let the marketing fool you as it did me. This is a very solid film.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 15, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Well, you simply said it didn't in your previous post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I didn't. I asked you if there was some *OFFICIAL* guidelines or rule book.

That a number of Disney films follow a formula, doesn't mean all Disney films will do it exactly. Especially since it isn't a rule that they have to (I can name you plenty of Disney films that don't follow that formula).





> Only that Sweeney Todd was promoted as being the type where music is prevalent at all times. All we knew about Frozen was that it's a Disney movie and thus I only expected it to have a few.


Nonsense, the soundtrack listing the songs was released before the film. Meaning that they did inform people before hand about the music.





> There are nearly 10 songs in the movie


This idea that this is unusual is completely false.
_Beauty and the Beast_ has seven songs, totaling to about 22 minutes
_The Hunchback of Notre Dame_ has eight songs
_Aladdin_ has seven songs
_The Nightmare before Christmas_ has over ten songs
_Pocahontas_ has ten songs
So it is only a few songs more than some of these, and actually less than others. And it takes about the same time frame as Beauty and the Beast...





> and most of them aren't memorable.


That's subjective, but I'll give you this to an extent. When compared to Renaissance songs, I would say only Let it Go would stand up to the better ones. Conversely, I also feel that some of the songs are better than some Renaissance songs (compare "For the First Time in Forever (Reprise)" to "A Guy like You").

More importantly though, all the songs in this movie fit into the narrative and help further the story.





> But the one where Anna starts singing about how fancy her sister's party is gonna be is an example.


"For the First Time in Forever?" Nonsense. This song sets up "Let it Go" and the "First Time" reprise, as well as shows how desperate Anna is for companionship that she falls for Hans' manipulation instantly.





> Or the trolls about Kristoff smelling bad or whatever.


"Fixer Upper." While this song does subtly push the story when the female troll sings to Anna ("People make bad choices if they're mad or scared, or stressed. But throw a little love their way and you'll bring out their best" seems to foreshadow Elsa's control over her power), I'll give you this. It is still the weakest song.





> What I don't get is people saying this movie actually revolutionizes Disney.


I wouldn't take it so far as to say it revolutionizes Disney (who has said this?). But it has done a great job turning Disney's own tropes on its head, and even making fun of them, as well as sending multiple positive messages.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 15, 2014)

While people keep pointing out the way the film plays with the whole "fall in love in one day" trope common to a lot of Disney romances, wasn't the same thing also done in _Enchanted_ (though that is technically not an animated Disney film)?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2014)

Because,

1) As you said, Enchanted is not animated. It's not part of the Animated Canon.

2) Unlike Enchanted, which satirizes Disney tropes for comedy, Frozen does it for drama.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2014)

Well, I think Enchanted does it more so for comedy. Granted, I haven't seen it in some time, but the only time I recall it satirizing for drama was the whole deal with Giselle saving her prince charming at the climactic ball rather than the other way around.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 15, 2014)

Narcissus, I wish I could rep every comment you have made during your convo with Luiz. Sadly, you'll just have to make due with the one.


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 15, 2014)

Lady Hinata said:


> Was this a good movie? I wasn't really sold on the preview, but if it's worth a watch...



Go see it  You won't regret it.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 16, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> it only had one song. Disney sure know how to milk shit.


Not sure why everyone ignored this.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 16, 2014)

This gif.



My first reaction is HNNNNGGGGGH


and the second is


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Not sure why everyone ignored this.


What is there to say?


----------



## FireEel (Jan 16, 2014)

I gotta say, I am a working adult in his 20s who usually hates musicals and Disney cartoons.

Only went because my date asked.

And I fucking love this movie now, to the point where even my parents are worried. Can't stop talking about it, reading Elsanna fics, watching videos, listening to its song. I might watch it a 3rd time.

Oh Disney, why do you make such a engaging and beautiful movie?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2014)

I feel you, man.



Well, except for the Elsa-Anna part, but hey, power to you.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jan 16, 2014)

Luiz said:


> This gif.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FireEel (Jan 17, 2014)

*My heart! I can't!*


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2014)

watched the first half hour of this MINDBLOWING movie from the internes

feels bad man, but hey, your skanky ass theaters did not want to provide me with your movie anyway


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2014)

holy shit why is no one talking about the post credits scene where the princess from the frog story recruits elsa into the Avengers?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2014)

Her name is Tiana.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2014)

Is it though? Is it really?

I thought it was NOBODY


----------



## Table (Jan 20, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> holy shit why is no one talking about the post credits scene where the princess from the frog story recruits elsa into the Avengers?



WAIT

That was a thing?!?!?!?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2014)

Where have you been huh? FROZEN?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 20, 2014)

Why is no one talking about the Oscar noms and GG win!?

The world will soon bow to the greatness that is FROZEN!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2014)

Congratulations are in order, though I don't know if Frozen deserves the win or not.

I'm surprised Tangled wasn't nominated way back when. But then, Brave was and Monsters U wasn't. Can't trust the Academy for nothin'.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Congratulations are in order, though I don't know if Frozen deserves the win or not.
> 
> I'm surprised Tangled wasn't nominated way back when. But then, Brave was and Monsters U wasn't. Can't trust the Academy for nothin'.


Monsters U was a good movie, but it was not even on Frozen's level. It was what I would call status quo. It was exactly the quality I would expect from Pixar, not something they should be overly praised for. I never saw Brave. 

I suppose I can't really comment honestly about weather it deserved the win against it's competition (Croods and DM2) as I never saw either of them. I keep meaning to watch DM2, but the Croods looked kind of cheesy, though I'm sure I'll watch it eventually.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm watching all of the noms.

Ernest & Celestine is some real competition for Frozen.

Despicable Me 2, while a cute movie, doesn't compare.

Haven't seen The Croods or The Wind Rises yet. Monsters University deserved a nomination over Despicable Me 2, and isn't a complete knockout against Frozen.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2014)

Croods look terrible to watch, but that bear thing, that was shameless oscar bait

Of course, dm2 will probably win, because WHORES, FAT YELLOW WHORES


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2014)

Croods does look terrible, but so far it's pretty alright.

You're only saying Ernest & Celestine looks like Oscar bait because it's foreign. 

And Minions can die in a fire.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 20, 2014)

Whoever designed the minions is a genius though, so much moolah from merchandise


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2014)

Just watched The Croods. Same tier as Despicable Me 2. Not Frozen or Celestine tier, though.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2014)

it just occured to me that Elsa obliterated a million jobs and sent countless to poverty at the end of the movie as some form of casual off hand payback


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2014)

lol I actually thought about that when I first saw it and shrugged it off


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2014)

Maybe Elsa just did that to get the Duke in deeper trouble and recanted her order soon thereafter. /headcanon


----------



## Wan (Jan 21, 2014)

Went to see the film again with some friends.  Still loved every minute of it.


----------



## Atem (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah, I watched it.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 21, 2014)

Frozen has passed Monster's University in box office revenue. Outstanding.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2014)

Not hard, the Monsters Inc series is PIXAR's weakest.



Gwyn said:


> Yeah, I watched it.



[YOUTUBE]d3zjbs_rDlg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2014)

well deserved

I don't know which songs I still love more though
Let it Go is always howling in my head, but then comes FOR THE FIRST TIME IN FOREVER (which was more of the overlaying theme song) and then do you wanna build a snowmaaaaaaaaaaan, and then Fixer Upper comes along and that is pretty catchy too and then ugh

here comes the red headed child Love is an Open Door


BUT THEN YOU REALIZE IT'S THE VILLAIN'S SONG AND THAT SHIT IS FRIDGETASTIC


----------



## Atem (Jan 21, 2014)

I saw Hans betrayal coming the moment the sandwich bit popped up in that song.

"We're finishing each others-"
"Sandwiches!" 
"That's exactly what I was going to say!"

Something, something like that and I knew that guy was up to some shit.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2014)

It's really funny, on the second watching you can tell how he's just like going along with whatever she's saying and feeling, it's so natural though that you don't see it coming the first time.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2014)

Fixer Upper was the stepchild.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 21, 2014)

The songs have a pretty clear ranking in my mind

Let it Go
For the first time in forever (reprisal)
For the first time in forever 
Frozen Heart/Vuelie
Do you want to build a snowman - Interesting tidbit: My cousin told me that they had strongly considered pulling this song, but apparently a punch of the guys at the animation studio (including said cousin) where like "hellz no" and starting sending messages to the big shots telling them they should keep it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2014)

unfortunately someone spoiled me the hans reveal D:


And I liked Fixer Uppers honestly.

I'm glad snowman was kept there. It's one of the most vital songs in the entire movie

I get why they'd wanna cut it though, the first act is the most music heavy


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2014)

Fixer Upper was a fun song.

My problems with it are some of the lyrics ("people don't really change", specifically) and how inappropriately placed it was. A main character's dying... so let's sing about marriage and abruptly conclude the number with said character passing out!


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2014)

i thought it was great, fun, and parodied the idea of "marrying the guy you just met" quite neately.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2014)

and that lyric was akward, but necessary because they were swerving really close to the "you can change a bad boy if only you care enough about him" territory


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> i thought it was great, fun, and parodied the idea of "marrying the guy you just met" quite neately.


yeah, that was great and all... but it was just so tonally jarring. Should have been moved or removed.



Banhammer said:


> and that lyric was akward, but necessary because they were swerving really close to the "you can change a bad boy if only you care enough about him" territory


eh, maybe the whole thing should have been re-hauled then.

But don't get me wrong... I don't hate the song.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2014)

look at it as the emotional pallate cleanser before you can dip again into the DRUHMATICS


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 21, 2014)

There are certain things that are amusing about Fixer Upper, like the trolls plotting to get rid of Anna's fiancee. And I got a chuckle out of "I don't see no ring." But it really is the weakest song.





Mider T said:


> Not hard, the Monsters Inc series is PIXAR's weakest.


Nonsense, Cars is the weakest series, and Monster's Inc is better than Brave. And Monster's University was the 6th highest grossing film of the year, so it is an accomplishment.





Sloth said:


> Do you want to build a snowman - Interesting tidbit: My cousin told me that they had strongly considered pulling this song, but apparently a punch of the guys at the animation studio (including said cousin) where like "hellz no" and starting sending messages to the big shots telling them they should keep it.


That's happened before. They tried to cut Part of Your World out of The Little Mermaid, and the writers fought hard to keep it in. Today Part of Your World is one of the most iconic Disney songs.

Apparently, Over the Rainbow was almost cut from The Wizard of Oz too.


----------



## Table (Jan 21, 2014)

Saw this on Buzzfeed... still not sure if I find it funny or not...


[YOUTUBE]q0v7rFSUrGE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2014)

"But people **** better than reindeers"


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 22, 2014)

May I **** you for a minute?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2014)

"****, what am I looking at right now?"


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2014)

_Frozen_ Sing-Along Hits Theaters January 31, 2014


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2014)

if only that meant I could get a second shot at watching it in english


----------



## Table (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't know... I feel like the singing voices of a bunch of randos would make my ears bleed...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2014)

someone never went to rocky horror picture show


----------



## Table (Jan 23, 2014)

Yep         .


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2014)

Table said:


> Yep         .



How uncultured


----------



## Table (Jan 23, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> How uncultured



Oh I see what you did there


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2014)

Well, I wish you had seen Rocky Horror instead

Audience Interaction is what separates every movie that is not RHPS from the cult monolith that is RHS


----------



## Table (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm actually really bad with pop culture stuff....I haven't even seen the Wizard of Oz (just the Wiz >.>  ) or Mary Poppins.  I essentially grew up under a rock.

I really do want to see Rocky Horror though... one of these days.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2014)

Why dafuq would you even want to
It's terrible


----------



## Table (Jan 23, 2014)

I want to see what the hype is about!


On topic:  Look, Olaf!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2014)

Rocky Horror is dat hot trash

Oz and Mary Poppins tho...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2014)

stunna, get me a kristoff set


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2014)

I mean, I can find stock

can't make gifs


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2014)

then do that woman


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Bioness (Jan 23, 2014)

He could *********** me any day.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Narcissus (Jan 24, 2014)

Multi-language, and the English version is still the best. Naturally.
[YOUTUBE]OC83NA5tAGE[/YOUTUBE]


Bioness said:


> He could *********** me any day.



Considering who the voice actor is, shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 24, 2014)

Narcissus said:


> Considering who the voice actor is, shouldn't be a problem.





Yummy pek

Score 1 for the gays, now all we need is Joseph Gordon Levitt and our plans can begin.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2014)

?_?

So much about what y'all just said pisses me off


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 24, 2014)

Bioness said:


> He could *********** me any day.



same      tbh


----------



## Jena (Jan 25, 2014)

> Everyone focuses on Elsa’s freezing powers, which are admittedly awesome and beautiful and terrifying.  She can not only create winter and storm, but send it away, straight back into the sky, clearing an entire city (country???) by completely re-arranging the weather.
> But she is capable of something much more incredible- she can create sentient life. And apparently, it comes so easily to her that she even did it accidentally. Not even the Avatar can do that.  She’s literally a goddess.
> She was planning to live forever in a palace made of ice.  What was she going to eat? Does she even need to?  Did she also suddenly realize she can suspend her body in some sort of cryogenic state, like conscious hibernation?  Even if she couldn’t, hunting should be easy for her since literally the entire landscape is at her beck and command and she could create snow servants to prepare the food for her.
> Man, her subjects are really, really lucky she didn’t become a villain, because they would have been so screwed.



yeah i feel like the fact that elsa can create life is a pretty big fucking deal


----------



## FireEel (Jan 25, 2014)

So someone asked Jennifer Lee if Elsa singing Let-It-Go was a metaphor for her coming out of the closet, or possibly being queer.

Jennifer Lee said it's better left unanswered.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2014)

And it's good that it's left unanswered.

Having said that, it's my headcanon.


----------



## FireEel (Jan 25, 2014)

Stunna said:


> And it's good that it's left unanswered.
> 
> Having said that, it's my headcanon.



Being a massive Elsanna fan. I cheer internally at this news.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## eluna (Jan 25, 2014)

What a magic movie,I just finish to watch and the musics are great I just love all the main characters pek


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 25, 2014)

When she let her hair down during Let It Go.....Damn son. Loved it.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 25, 2014)

A collection post of Hans related reactions (Spoiler Heavy)


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 25, 2014)

overreactions is more like it

you'd think they'd never seen anyone stabbed in the back before


----------



## Bioness (Jan 25, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> overreactions is more like it
> 
> you'd think they'd never seen anyone stabbed in the back before



The thing is the way the trailers and previews showed Hans, people thought Anna would be split between two guys. That and the fact that it is a Disney movie, which usually have a very obvious split between who is the good guy and who is the bad guy. Though considering the millions of people who saw this movie, of course you will have a bunch of people who like to express themselves.

To be honest, I think they should have kept him good, the betrayal seemed a bit forced. But I suppose when you look at the other guy who was portrayed as "bad", Hans may have been a better choice as the bigger of the aggressors.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2014)

actually, someone spoiled that twist for me

So, no reaction


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2014)

I enjoyed hearing the collective gasps in my audience.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2014)

Bioness said:


> To be honest, I think they should have kept him good, the betrayal seemed a bit forced.



Glad someone else feels this way. Haven't been keeping up with this thread but I just watched the movie last night and the betrayal didn't make much sense to me and I knew it was coming from being spoiled. I was watching the movie with an eye on that and I saw nothing that foreshadowed such an event.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

There was definitely foreshadowing. The number "Love is an Open Door" was written to be one big subtle villain song.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 26, 2014)

"finish each other's..."

"..._sandwiches!_"


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> There was definitely foreshadowing. The number "Love is an Open Door" was written to be one big subtle villain song.



I dunno about all that. I can kind of see it but....I do need to watch it all again because I had some dogs going nuts at my house when I was watching it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 26, 2014)

god damn tho, the songs in this one were majorly inferior to tangled

'love is an open door' was so poor it felt like kanye-style self-parody

"All my life has been a series of doors in my face" you gotta be fuckin kidding me


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2014)

Stunna;49631750[URL="http://disney.wikia.com/wiki/Love_is_an_Open_Door" said:
			
		

> http://disney.wikia.com/wiki/Love_is_an_Open_Door[/URL]



I get what the song is meant for, it just doesn't all feel right. I can't really put it into words but when it happened it just felt off. 

Again though, need to watch again.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> god damn tho, the songs in this one were majorly inferior to tangled
> 
> 'love is an open door' was so poor it felt like kanye-style self-parody
> 
> "All my life has been a series of doors in my face" you gotta be fuckin kidding me


Majorly? I disagree. Frozen has more weak songs than Tangled (the latter only having one in "I've Got a Dream"--and even that I wouldn't call a bad song), but the ones Frozen did right I prefer over Tangled's. Except for "I See the Light".


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2014)

Funny enough I think maybe my favorite song relating to Tangled was the one during the credits. Not that the movie ones weren't good, but I enjoyed Something That I Want quite a bit. It was like a perfect summary to what you just watched.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

I also enjoyed that song.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2014)

I think I've Got a Dream song and scene was one of Tangleds best moments.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 26, 2014)

ban personally prefers the songs in frozen purely because they dealt with more weighty emotional themes, and that definitely lends them more significance than the comparatively light content of most of tangled's songs

but the execution in terms of writing etc. was too poor for me to agree tbh. despite the snowman song having so much poignancy in terms of context and narrative, it was so simplistic i was just bored by it


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

Weak, as in, didn't do much for me. Sure, the lyrics were better, but superior lyrics does not equate to superior song. I'm not a big fan of the kind of music "I've Got a Dream" was. Song's good, scene's better, but not my thing.

I preferred the "Do You Want to Build a Snowman" scene and song more, yes. Simple lyrics? Who cares? It was viscerally effective.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Weak, as in, didn't do much for me. Sure, the lyrics were better, but superior lyrics does not equate to superior song. I'm not a big fan of the kind of music "I've Got a Dream" was. Song's good, scene's better, but not my thing.
> 
> I preferred the "Do You Want to Build a Snowman" scene and song more, yes. Simple lyrics? Who cares? It was viscerally effective.



i pay more attention to the lyrics than to the music in disney (and in most musicals) because the actual music is really never great shakes and i didn't feel like either of the two movies were exceptions in that regard 

ah well


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2014)

Thinking back Frozen gets a 4/5 from me at this point. Definitely need to watch it again but it just really lacked a villain.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

See, to me, Frozen was a movie where I didn't really think a big bad villain was necessary outside of forcing Anna to sacrifice herself for Elsa.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> See, to me, Frozen was a movie where I didn't really think a big bad villain was necessary outside of forcing Anna to sacrifice herself for Elsa.



I dunno that I would call it necessary but I think it is what it lacked that kept me from feeling really strongly about the movie. It was a fun ride but the actual conflict was so light and worry free that I finished the movie feeling a bit empty.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 26, 2014)

i dunno, i feel like the fear of elsa losing control again and being demonised and killed by hans made for pretty strong stakes

i think the film had some pretty big imperfections, but i don't think a lack of dramatic stakes was one of them


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i dunno, i feel like the fear of elsa losing control again and being demonised and killed by hans made for pretty strong stakes
> 
> i think the film had some pretty big imperfections, but i don't think a lack of dramatic stakes was one of them



Interesting. I never really felt it. I was always just like "it's her sister. She will redeem herself and all will be good". 

And with her power I never felt like Hans or anyone for that matter was much of a threat.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 26, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Interesting. I never really felt it. I was always just like "it's her sister. She will redeem herself and all will be good".



well that's not so much a frozen thing as a disney thing?

i mean yeah it's always gonna turn out fine in the end, when does it not. but you have to suspend that expectation bc every disney movie turns out in the most idyllic way 



> And with her power I never felt like Hans or anyone for that matter was much of a threat.



that's a fair point i suppose

tho since she didn't ever use it to kill and since she was too lacking in finesse to use it effectively in combat, the magnitude of her powers didn't make them a get out of jail free of card


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> well that's not so much a frozen thing as a disney thing?
> 
> i mean yeah it's always gonna turn out fine in the end, when does it not. but you have to suspend that expectation bc every disney movie turns out in the most idyllic way



I did mean to point this out. I know that it is always going to be a happy ending but the dark side never really happened here or for me at least, it didn't ever feel very desperate. Because I just watched the Lion King I will use that as an example. We had Mufasa death, Simba gone and we saw just how bad it was at Pride Rock. Scar was also a noticeably twisted villain. Hans was fairly tame by comparison. 



> that's a fair point i suppose
> 
> tho since she didn't ever use it to kill and since she was too lacking in finesse to use it effectively in combat, the magnitude of her powers didn't make them a get out of jail free of card



I always felt she was basically untouchable. Even without much training and what not when she was attacked from multiple directions she handled it pretty well. The only trouble she had was being distracted by the one guy.


----------



## Table (Jan 26, 2014)

FireEel said:


> So someone asked Jennifer Lee if Elsa singing Let-It-Go was a metaphor for her coming out of the closet, or possibly being queer.
> 
> Jennifer Lee said it's better left unanswered.



I asked my sister this during the movie and she was like "lol, no".
But, I'm glad to know someone else saw the parallels.
I think one of the reasons Elsa is so likeable is that a lot of people can relate to feeling like an outsider, like they have to fit a certain 'type' of person they should be. As simplistic as the movie was (albeit enjoyable) I definitely think Elsa is a good role model for little kiddos out there.  


My friend thought that the scene in Tangled when Rapunzel's hair turns brown after cutting it was a metaphor for a girl being less "pure" after losing her virginity.  I didn't 'see it' but it kind of ruined the movie for me.  Disney wouldn't be so vicious


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 26, 2014)

Frozen didn't need a bigger focus on the villain, because the central theme was about the relationship between the two sisters. Hans was a tool  to further that theme, ultimately resulting in Anna sacrificing herself to save Elsa from him.

He really didn't need more focus. He did what he was supposed to.

As for Tangled, it had the better songs overall. I remember when I first saw it, I thought most were weak back then, compared to Renaissance films. But my opinion has since changed.

I felt Let it Go was the best song in either film. Overall, it'd probably be something like this for me: Let it Go>At Last I see the Light>Mother Knows Best (Reprise)>For the First Time in Forever (Reprise)>rest of Tangled's songs>rest of Frozen's songs.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 26, 2014)

isn't the first time reprise the one where half the lyrics are just flat exposition which is being sung for no reason?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

Uh,      no.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 26, 2014)

It may be fantasy but you usually get to know why a certain character has magical powers.

In this case, Elsa is an X-Men just 'cause.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Uh,      no.



)



> Elsa: Anna
> Please go back home
> Your life awaits
> Go enjoy the sun--
> ...





> Just stay away and you'll be safe from me
> 
> Anna: Actually we're not
> 
> ...





> Elsa: What?
> 
> Anna: You've kind of set off an eternal winter... everywhere
> 
> ...



uh, _yeah_


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

Luiz said:


> It may be fantasy but you usually get to know why a certain character has magical powers.
> 
> In this case, Elsa is an X-Men just 'cause.


The problem being? It's established in the film that some people are just born with magical powers.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2014)

I can't decide my favorite part of Let It Go. There is the early part where she takes her glove off which leads into the first "let it go" part and she makes the ice shoot from her hands. Or there is the part where she says "here I stand" and stomps her foot making the snowflake design or there is the part where she finally lets her her down with another "let it go" and makes the dress and everything. 

I think it is probably that final part where she lets her hair down. It was so great.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> The problem being? It's established in the film that some people are just born with magical powers.



Elsa is a mutant = confirmed.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 26, 2014)

when that whole "actually we're not"/"what do you mean you're not?" shit started up


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> uh, _yeah_


I meant that's a stupid generalization. 

1) It's a musical, so to criticize the film for that scene being sung is silly.

2) The song isn't explaining anything to the audience except for conveying that Elsa didn't know what she'd done.

3) Again, visceral effect >>>>>>>> lyrical complexity


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I meant that's a stupid generalization.



stunna you clearly did not communicate that by going "uh no" like i wasn't completely right 



> 1) It's a musical, so to criticize the film for that scene being sung is silly.



it's not a les mis style musical tho, it's a musical where there's a clear line between the singing and the speaking, for the most part...like every other disney movie



> 2) The song isn't explaining anything to the audience except for conveying that Elsa didn't know what she'd done.


i don't see how this is a point in the song's favour 



> 3) Again, visceral effect >>>>>>>> lyrical complexity


if that had anything like a "visceral" effect for you, then, well, okay

i can't imagine how it possibly could considering it was basically just a news bulletin being sung in a really awkward way but each to his own


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

You're not completely right, tho

Is there a rule I don't know of where style integration is a peccadillo? And it's not a point for or against the song. It's a refutation of your claim.

And yes, it had an emotional effect--having the sisters reunite only to have Elsa learn something that distressed her even further. If it didn't have a visceral effect for you, then okay.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 26, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> isn't the first time reprise the one where half the lyrics are just flat exposition which is being sung for no reason?


No reason?

The reason of the song was to further show how Elsa felt comfortable with her powers and herself, until Anna revealed what she had done. It further demonstrates her change after Let it Go.

The song's usage of crescendo works really well in a dramatic sense, especially with it culminating in Elsa striking Anna in the heart.





Cyphon said:


> I can't decide my favorite part of Let It Go. There is the early part where she takes her glove off which leads into the first "let it go" part and she makes the ice shoot from her hands. Or there is the part where she says "here I stand" and stomps her foot making the snowflake design or there is the part where she finally lets her her down with another "let it go" and makes the dress and everything.
> 
> I think it is probably that final part where she lets her hair down. It was so great.


There is a lot to love in the scene, but for me it's when she lets down her hair and transforms her dress. Especially with the lyric she sings there ("Let it go, and I'll rise like the break of dawn") is powerfully descriptive.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> You're not completely right, tho







> Is there a rule I don't know of where style integration is a peccadillo? And it's not a point for or against the song. It's a refutation of your claim.



that's a contradiction in terms - a peccadillo is a minor offense, so there wouldn't need to be a rule against it, really

and my point was that since sung exposition wasn't the norm, i was perfectly entitled to criticise the awkwardness of the song, regardless of whether frozen is a musical or not

don't see how that refutes anything either because sure, it's not exposition for the audience, but it's still informing elsa about the goings-on in a basically flat, unadorned way which is emphasised unfavourably because they chose to sing it



> And yes, it had an emotional effect--having the sisters reunite only to have Elsa learn something that distressed her even further. If it didn't have a visceral effect for you, then okay.



well that was the effect the news had, but the delivery itself pretty much made it bathos for me tbh


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2014)

It's fair for Lucaniel to feel put off by sing-Talking, despite it being a common tool in musical theater, maybe because that's not his genre, and even with people who love it, also regard that effect as risky


for example, take rent, and their song goodbye love, who show that sing-talking is not unique and it can be used for devastating effect.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2014)

Of course, one has to understand these are more common tropes in things like Opera's and Rock Operas, but if there's one fairy tail that is allowed to borrow from that, it's the snowqueen methinks


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2014)

My biggest problem with the villain involves his introduction.  He had a good relationship with his horse.  That might not seem like a lot.  But if he were truly evil or cruel... he would probably treat his horse poorly.  At the very least he would treat someone else poorly in front of his horse and his horse would be on edge around him.  Animals seem to have an ability to sense cruelty.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 26, 2014)

maybe he just liked horses better than people

like bronies

or aubrey plaza in parks and rec


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2014)

Reindeer ***** better than people


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 26, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> Of course, one has to understand these are more common tropes in things like Opera's and Rock Operas, but if there's one fairy tail that is allowed to borrow from that, it's the snowqueen methinks



This was the other thing I meant to mention. The style of First Time reprise, isn't anything new. Musicals have used them many times before, especially Rock Opera like you said.

But as with anything, one doesn't have to personally like it, because that's subjective.

However, the song does further the plot in an objective sense.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 26, 2014)

i'm now imagining hans as a brony

embroidering rainbow dash into the bayeaux tapestry like "it is only now that i can truly connect with these tragedies"


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 26, 2014)

Banhammer, when the hell did you steal second place post count from me in this thread? 

Also Stunna, I may steal your former Elsa set.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2014)

Banhammer Science


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2014)

Noticed that Frozen beat newcomer I, Frankenstein even though this is its 10th week.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i'm now imagining hans as a brony
> 
> embroidering rainbow dash into the bayeaux tapestry like "it is only now that i can truly connect with these tragedies"



He'd probably be stuck in his room crying because his twelve older brothers picked on his pony obssession


MOMMY, ERIC IS HURTING MUH RAINBOW DASH


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

How do you check who has posted the most?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2014)

What a pussy Hans is. I hate him even worse now.

He did get beat up by a girl.....


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> How do you check who has posted the most?


You click the replies number.  You should know this shit by now.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> How do you check who has posted the most?



stunna you scrub

click the number of posts next to the thread title


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> How do you check who has posted the most?




Go to the Konoha Theater main page, and see where it shows the number of replies next to the number of views in a thread. Click the number of replies and it'll show who posted, and how many posts they have. 

Don't worry, you've got everyone beat by a long shot.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2014)

I also bet MLP is now going to star a fifth breed of horses, aka reindeers who have ice powers and pull santa hooves around


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

Rukia said:


> You click the replies number.  You should know this shit by now.


In four years it's never come up. Get bent. :}


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 26, 2014)

why don't you have the natural curiosity of youth


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 26, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Noticed that Frozen beat newcomer I, Frankenstein even though this is its 10th week.



Good. From what I hear, I, Frankenstein is garbage.

I wish people would stop vandalizing Frozen's Wikipedia page. It's easy to revert, but it's still irritating.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 26, 2014)

Is this worth watching?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> Is this worth watching?



Even if just to watch Let It Go, yes.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 26, 2014)

Interesting info about the Oscar nomination:


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

It'd be cool for Disney to take home an Oscar 'n all, but it won't be easy.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Even if just to watch Let It Go, yes.


I agree.
*Spoiler*: _Simply Fantastic_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OC83NA5tAGE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> It'd be cool for Disney to take home an Oscar 'n all, but it won't be easy.


What?  Frozen has pretty much swept all of the animation awards so far.  They are pretty much a lock at this point.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> It'd be cool for Disney to take home an Oscar 'n all, but it won't be easy.



This goes without saying, it's never easy for any movie.:/


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

Let me rephrase.

Frozen doesn't necessarily _deserve_ the win.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

Mider T said:


> This goes without saying, it's never easy for any movie.:/


Yes it is. Easy an in obvious who deserves it, yes.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2014)

That might be true.

The Oscars tend to follow the status quo.  They don't make too many bold decisions.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2014)

well, they wont pass up on an egot, I'lll tell you that much


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 26, 2014)

I imagine the concern is Despicable Me 2 (which has actually made more than Frozen, AND had a lower budget). Based on the nominated films I have seen (Despicable Me 2, Frozen, and The Croods), I do think Frozen deserves to win.





Banhammer said:


> well, they wont pass up on an egot, I'lll tell you that much



Yeah, for someone to win all of the big awards is a massive accomplishment.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

Nah, the concern isn't DM2, it's Ernest and Celestine

EDIT: quality wise


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 26, 2014)

Haven't seen Ernest and Celestine, but looking it up I'm reading good things about it.

I also haven't seen The Wind Rises, but I have trust in Miyazaki.
Besides Frozen being good in general, the bias in me wants it to win though.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2014)

goddamned yellow whores


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2014)

I have seen Frozen and The Croods. Frozen easily between those 2. Of the rest I will only watch Despicable Me 2. E&C and TWR both look mediocre at best. Obviously others don't feel that way about them but that is the way I see it. No way either of those 2 should beat out Frozen.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 26, 2014)

I think they'll take an Oscar. From what I've heard it's pretty damn good. I've seen the Croods and Despicable Me 2 aswell, Disney is looking good so far.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2014)

I've probably already asked.  But when does this come out on blu ray?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2014)

Frozen moved past the 800 million mark.



Debuts in China in 2 weeks.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

March     18th.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2014)

Amazon preorder.


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2014)

Guys Tangled or Frozen real talk, by guys im mostly saying Stunna and Jena


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2014)

I haven't even seen Tangled.  Any good?


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2014)

I saw both films today for the first time. Im really interested to know what the resident disney expects say.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2014)

Vault said:


> Guys Tangled or Frozen real talk, by guys im mostly saying Stunna and Jena



I like them both but Tangled is better.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

Tangled is the better movie; I prefer Frozen. I withhold the right to change my mind upon subsequent viewings.

What did you think, Vault?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2014)

I know I boycotted Tangled because I was mad when they moved away from the Rapunzel title.  Seems to have gotten good reviews.  Is it a musical?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2014)

I think I may watch both on the same day but as it stands Tangled wins in songs, characters, villains, humor and probably plot as well.

Frozen wins on looks and best moment (Let it Go).


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes, it's a musical. And a very good movie.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2014)

Frozen also wins some points for being more original as well.


----------



## pajamas (Jan 26, 2014)

What does everyone seen in this? It was incredibly boring.


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2014)

Disagree about being a better film man, I prefer Frozen so much more im going to watch it again. You understand why this is such a big deal, i rarely revisit film. Great film and so was Tangled but something felt missing in that movie i cant quite put my finger on it, Tangled did have a better support in terms of animals thats for sure  Maximus and the chameleon were absolutely amazing  

And Stunna this is one flip flop which is just a matter of time and i shall gladly welcome


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2014)

I could easily see Tangled having a better story.  (That's a weakness for Frozen.)


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2014)

Vault said:


> Disagree about being a better film man, I prefer Frozen so much more im going to watch it again. You understand why this is such a big deal, i rarely revisit film. Great film and so was Tangled but something felt missing in that movie i cant quite put my finger on it, Tangled did have a better support in terms of animals thats for sure  Maximus and the chameleon were absolutely amazing



Exact opposite for me. I thought Frozen was missing something and I continue to go back to the villain aspect and still think that holds true. And I think Tangled wins in too many comparable aspects to not be considered the better movie even if you enjoy one over the other. Of course it is all subjective anyway.

I also think you hit something in pointing out Maximus and the chameleon. They blow Sven and Olaf out of the water.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

That's cool, that's cool. Glad you enjoyed them. 

fyi, Tangled is in Jena's top Disney movies, and her Frozen review was pretty mixed.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2014)

Frozen has Idina Menzel.  That is a pretty big advantage against any musical.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2014)

Speaking of musical and such I was surprised Kristen Bell could sing. At first I thought they had her voice Else and had someone else singing but I was incorrect.


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Frozen has Idina Menzel.  That is a pretty big advantage against any musical.



And that showed when she killed it with that song, that was marvelous.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Frozen has Idina Menzel.  That is a pretty big advantage against any musical.


Yup. She owned it.



Cyphon said:


> Speaking of musical and such I was surprised Kristen Bell could sing. At first I thought they had her voice Else and had someone else singing but I was incorrect.


I was surprised too.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2014)

No.  That was Kristen Bell.  Not the first time she has had to sing for a job.  She's pretty decent at it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2014)

I feel bad for Demi Lovato.  She performed Let it Go during the Thanksgiving Parade.  Not even close to being as good as Menzel.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2014)

Before any final decisions I think the Frozen hype train needs to die down some too. Tangled is already settled in it's spot as one of Disney's best but Frozen is still riding high and it is hard not to pick something good and fresh over something good you have seen a bunch of times.


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2014)

What bothers me about Tangled too is the fact that they just released a self confessed killer and on top became a world's number one pianist  He didnt do any time. He should have headed to the gallows


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I feel bad for Demi Lovato.  She performed Let it Go during the Thanksgiving Parade.  Not even close to being as good as Menzel.



Yeah she has a video and everything for it. She was the one who got the song on the soundtrack. 

Part of what adds to Menzel though is actually seeing the Anna work to the music. It adds a whole other level to it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2014)

The 3D for Frozen was great.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm also prepared for Despicable Me 2 winning the Oscar.  Wouldn't surprise me at all.  Wreck it Ralph got robbed last year.  Why should this year be any different?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

Both Frozen and Gravity are films I regret not having caught in 3D.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2014)

I want to watch Despicable Me 2 to see how it compares. The first one was solid though that doesn't always guarantee a good sequel.


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2014)

I suspected the 3D would have been fantastic when Elsa was building her castle  Guess i missed that one


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2014)

I swear it was raining in the theater.  It felt more real than the Alien Encounter at Disney World.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2014)

You know thinking on it I am surprised we haven't gonna some sort of spin off for Pascal or Maximus. They were such enjoyable characters you would think it would be an easy sell to do more with them.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

I know we'll likely disagree, Cyphon, but I couldn't stand the first Despicable Me and found the second quite enjoyable.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> You know thinking on it I am surprised we haven't gonna some sort of spin off for Pascal or Maximus. They were such enjoyable characters you would think it would be an easy sell to do more with them.


"Tangled Ever After", a short showing Rapunzel and Eugene's wedding day, focuses on Pascal and Maximus.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I know we'll likely disagree, Cyphon, but I couldn't stand the first Despicable Me and found the second quite enjoyable.



I remember lol.

How many times have you seen DM? I didn't like it the first time but found it more enjoyable recently. It isn't in my top 10 or anything but it was still a fun enough watch.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> "Tangled Ever After", a short showing Rapunzel and Eugene's wedding day, focuses on Pascal and Maximus.



How was it? I usually don't follow up on anything after these movies because I don't want them ruined.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

I've only seen it once in its entirety.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2014)

I haven't seen the second Despicable Me.  But the AMC no texting ads featured the minions.  And I must have seen it 10-15 times last year.  I was sick to death of the minions after being exposed to that.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0P-16UCrvY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> How was it? I usually don't follow up on anything after these movies because I don't want them ruined.


I recall enjoying it.


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> You know thinking on it I am surprised we haven't gonna some sort of spin off for Pascal or Maximus. They were such enjoyable characters you would think it would be an easy sell to do more with them.



Yes im all up for this, absolutely brilliant  Everytime they were on screen, i was genuinely laughing.


----------



## Jena (Jan 26, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> How was it? I usually don't follow up on anything after these movies because I don't want them ruined.



It's cute. Rapunzel's ring goes missing so Maximus and Pascal try to track it down and it's basically just slapstick humor.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 26, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Yeah she has a video and everything for it. She was the one who got the song on the soundtrack.


Demi's version of Let it Go is horrible imo. I deleted it from my library as soon as I downloaded the soundtrack. It sounds just as generic and popy as you would expect. 




> Part of what adds to Menzel though is actually seeing the Anna *Elsa* work to the music. It adds a whole other level to it.


I agree completely. As much as I do love the song, it's on my phone and everything, it is way better when seeing Elsa actually perform the song.


----------



## Jena (Jan 26, 2014)

Vault said:


> Guys Tangled or Frozen real talk, by guys im mostly saying Stunna and Jena



Tangled was better IMHO.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 27, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Frozen has Idina Menzel.  That is a pretty big advantage against any musical.



To be fair, Tangled had Donna Murphy, who is a huge name in Broadway as well.

And she certainly sold her songs. But Idina still steals the show with Le it Go.


Rukia said:


> I swear it was raining in the theater.  It felt more real than the Alien Encounter at Disney World.


Don't remind me of Alien Encounter. I'm still pissed they replaced it with Lilo and Stitch.


----------



## FireEel (Jan 27, 2014)

I just straight up prefer Frozen.

I can understand why some ppl might think Tangled is better, and I do agree Tangled is awesome.

But sometimes...you just love something to the point of unreasonable-ness, and Frozen is this for me. It's the best movie ever.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 27, 2014)

Just realized that Frozen has passed The Lion King's original box office revenue. The momentum this movie has is incredible.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

Frozen is third place this week.  Only two million behind the leader Ride Along.  Not bad for an eleventh week.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 2, 2014)

Lion King and Aladdin are still the best Disney movies


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Lion King and Aladdin are still the best Disney movies



This guy gets it


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

Aladdin is crap.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Aladdin is crap.



Yo momma...


----------



## Violence (Feb 2, 2014)

Frozen is a good movie, nice songs, effects and animation... butnot is not what I thought about the story of this movie


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 3, 2014)

Frozen has passed The Hunger Games: Catching Fire in box office revenue, and is officially the 3rd highest grossing film of 2013. Seriously didn't see that coming. 





Rukia said:


> Aladdin is crap.


That's low tier trolling Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2014)

Frozen should be higher.  It's a lot better than Iron Man 3.


----------



## FireEel (Feb 4, 2014)

*All hail the dark queen*


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2014)

Come for the spectacular animation and visual effects...

...stay for the heartwarming tale about two sisters in love with each other.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 4, 2014)

Let It Go was amazing but lately I find myself singing Love Is An Open Door a lot.


----------



## Wan (Feb 5, 2014)

So, some blogger named Dani Coleman wrote an article tearing apart Frozen for "False Feminism":



prompting Lindsay Ellis (aka the Nostagia Chick from That Guy With The Glasses) to post a Strongly Worded Rebuttal: 

TF2 lobbies.

And damn if Lindsay's rebuttal isn't amusing.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2014)

Crap, I meant to read that last night. Now I gotta go to school.


----------



## _Jac_ (Feb 5, 2014)

I really enjoyed the movie in terms of the plot and animation. However, I wasn't that into the songs like most are.


----------



## Wan (Feb 6, 2014)

Also apparently criticism of Frozen because there are no POC in a story set in late Medieval/early Renaissance not-Denmark is a thing, now.

(Raise your hand if you had to wait a few moments before getting what POC means or if you even had to google it).


----------



## dream (Feb 6, 2014)

Heh, not even surprised at that.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2014)

> *Prince Hans: The Mirror*
> 
> In an episode of Star Trek: The Next Generation called “The Perfect Mate,” a woman named Kamala is taken on board the U.S.S. Enterprise. She is a supremely talented empath who, in any condition, mirrors the emotions of the person with whom she interacts.
> 
> ...


Source


> I know this is already long enough, but I wanted to point something else out:
> 
> in the original story, the main focal point, besides the queen, and love, etc, is a mirror. The mirror that tainted the Queen, the mirror that shattered when an attempt to take it to heaven was made, and a mirror’s shards who have to be gathered to put it back together so it can regain full-power again.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 10, 2014)

> Next, of course, comes the library scene. And now, one might think that Hans reveals his “true” self. But that’s not the case at all. Here too he performs an act of mirroring — of Anna.
> 
> Consider Anna’s words when she returns:
> 
> ...



this is where it gets to be a stretch


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 11, 2014)

> *Exclusive: 'Frozen' brings new song, making-of video*
> 
> Songwriting team Bobby Lopez and Kristen Anderson-Lopez go behind the scenes in "The Making of 'Frozen.' " Look out for a new song highlighted here featuring the actors behind the movie.
> 
> ...






> *On the Scene: 'Frozen' cast performs live for the first (and probably only) time ever*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a baby's reaction to something is just inherently adorable and funny

Oh Idina. 
We still love you.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2014)

Speaking of Ms. Menzel



Don't flub again, girl.


----------



## santanico (Feb 11, 2014)

the only thing I loved about this movie was the music, other than that, meh


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2014)

groff getting to show off his singing skills is always good

I always felt a bit shocked that they had one of the greatest stage singers of his generation and all he did was "reindeer are better than people"


----------



## Fourangers (Feb 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Speaking of Ms. Menzel
> 
> 
> 
> Don't flub again, girl.



Ugh thank God. I heard Demi Lovato's version, it's terrible.


----------



## Wan (Feb 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Source
> 
> Source



That's an awful lot of words to just say that Hans is good at being a manipulative bastard.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2014)

eh, elaboration on how he's manipulative, or the thematic/allegorical relevance of his being manipulative, is appreciated nonetheless.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 13, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Speaking of Ms. Menzel
> 
> 
> 
> Don't flub again, girl.


Excellent. And with one of the songs nominated being disqualified because the writer cheated, Let it Go is a step closer to winning.





Stunna said:


> eh, elaboration on how he's manipulative, or the thematic/allegorical relevance of his being manipulative, is appreciated nonetheless.


>clicks source
>clicks "Home"
>elsa (Jack Frost x Elsa). The popularity of this pairing demonstrates that even if the political agenda of modern culture seeks to rob a beautiful princess of love and leave her romantically alone, the hearts of viewers will go out to her and find someone for her. Because ?life finds a way.?

Absolute hogwash. There isn't any "political agenda" regarding this. People are saying that Elsa not having a love interest is perfectly fine, because that wasn't the point of her character.

Goodness forbid a character be left without a romantic subplot. Such a crime!


----------



## A. Waltz (Feb 13, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> groff getting to show off his singing skills is always good
> 
> I always felt a bit shocked that they had one of the greatest stage singers of his generation and all he did was "reindeer are better than people"



Thissss. They gave the fucking snowman and boulders shitty songs but didn't give one to Johnathan Groff? Smh. Didn't even give Hans a villain song. 

 Also, at that tldr about Hans being a mirror....although that may be his purpose..I feel Disney didn't think about it that much... like..I just don't see current Disney being that deep tbh and seeing that it didn't resolve into anything,  I think the tldr is just a matter of overrating something.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2014)

As long as you can back up your theories, I don't think there is such a thing as over-thinking something. Subjectivity of art, death of the author, that sort of thing. I think people just underestimate the talent present in contemporary Disney. 

And Hans' villain song was "Love is an Open Door".


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 13, 2014)

the anchor-point of that hans theory is that the moment at which most people would consider his true self to be revealed - when he betrays anna - is actually a moment where he is apparently mirroring anna's fear of betrayal

and that's a hell of a stretch

remove that from the equation (deservedly) and everything else is now an exercise in representing demeanours that hans adopts for the sake of pragmatism as a psychological condition 

i don't buy it. and, quite distinct from that, i don't think disney intended any such reading (which has no bearing on its validity, this is just an incidental comment), either


----------



## tinkerbellrox (Feb 13, 2014)

AHHHHHHHHHH AHHHHHH AHHH I LOVE FROZEN I LOVE FROZEN. PMG OMG ISJGIHESRDFLXCG JISUEFC I JUST LOVE IT. I LOVE EVERYTHING ABOUT IT. I LOVE THE SNOW ADN THE ICE AND SNUMMER AND SUMMER AND SUMMER AND OLAF. OKAY EVERYONE! WHO HAS SEEN THE MOVIE? LET'S GAB ABOUT IT? IS SVEN A GOOD NAME FOR MY BABY?


----------



## tinkerbellrox (Feb 13, 2014)

THE SNOW GLOWS BRIGHT ON THE MOUNTAIN TONIGHT. NOT A FOOTPRINT TO BE SEEN. A KINGDOM OF ISOLATION AND IT LOOKS LIKE IM THE QUEEN THE WINED ID HOWLING LIKE THE SWOLDFIN TIMERIU COULTN KEPE IT IN HAVBENE KNOW SI TRIED DONT LET THEM IN DONT LET THERM SEE BE THE GOOD GIRL THAT YOUY ALWAYS HAVE TO BE CONCEAL TO FEEL FONE LET THEM KNOW WELL NOW THEY KNOWS LET IT GO LET IT GO LET IT GO LET IT GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2014)

stahp**


----------



## tinkerbellrox (Feb 13, 2014)

BUT IM A DISNEY WORLD PASSHOLDER


----------



## RasenganSake (Feb 14, 2014)

I just finished watching Frozen, and I loved it! Makes me proud to be Saami and Norwegian


----------



## Slice (Feb 14, 2014)

tinkerbellrox said:


> Stuff





tinkerbellrox said:


> More stuff





tinkerbellrox said:


> Even more stuff




I have been waiting days to find an opportunity to post this.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> and that's a hell of a stretch



It is, but it does upon up the space for the idea of "Anderson's mirror being disguised as a person", if you choose to believe in it, and if you do, then great, you get to go on living with with an even richer experience.


I liked the notion. It's not there, even if it turns out it was 100% the intention, but I like to think stories have gravity like that


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 25, 2014)

Frozen just passed Despicable Me 2 in box office revenue, and is now the 2nd highest grossing film of 2013.

Truly outstanding Disney.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2014)

Well done.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 25, 2014)

What was number 1 for 2013?


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 25, 2014)

I would guess Hunger Games.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 25, 2014)

watched Despicable Me 2 the other day

It was quite worthless


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 25, 2014)

Mider T said:


> What was number 1 for 2013?





Cyphon said:


> I would guess Hunger Games.





Which is funny because I thought Disney was making a huge mistake releasing Frozen to compete with The Hunger Games.


Banhammer said:


> watched Despicable Me 2 the other day
> 
> It was quite worthless


I would say it was decent. It was certainly funny at least.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2014)

I agree. DM2 was better than I expected. Which was trash. So maybe that has to do with how I feel.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 26, 2014)

Skip to 2:53. A lot of that singing is terrible, but it put a smile on my face seeing so many people come together over this from all other.

Let it Go indeed.


----------



## escamoh (Feb 26, 2014)

I thought Frozen was pretty good, too many songs for my liking though. It was way better than Tangled and Wreck it Ralph though imo.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 26, 2014)

iron man 3 was the dog's bollocks

nb: this is a good thing


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2014)

Narcissus said:


> I would say it was decent. It was certainly funny at least.



meaningless, vain, empty, predictable, and at some point just awful

The minions are aggravating yellow whores that work best as shy and bashful extensions of groo's family

Part of the charm in them is that they're always going to have groo's back no matter what.

Yet, and despite groo knowing them all by name, they are kidnapped, experimented upon, turned into twisted violent things and turned against their loving partner as a throwaway gag and then
They're cured with jelly guns


Trash, trash trash


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 3, 2014)

Double Oscar Win, Bitches!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 3, 2014)

Who was that Adele Nazeem chick that sang Let it Go instead of Idina Menzel?


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 3, 2014)

Not only did Frozen get two Oscars , but this movie just broke over $1 billion in box office revenue, officially de-throning The Lion King.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 3, 2014)

escamoh said:


> I thought Frozen was pretty good, too many songs for my liking though. It was way better than Tangled and Wreck it Ralph though imo.



To each his own but


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't get why people keep complaining about there being too many songs in a _musical._


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 3, 2014)

I did giggle the first few times they burst into song mid conversation though.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2014)

pleb**


----------



## Table (Mar 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3Ud6B_NXoNc[/YOUTUBE]

I don't know though, I can't stop singing/listening to it still.  Hasn't gotten old yet for me


----------



## Wan (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Koi (Mar 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]wQLhXhf5ZC8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wan (Mar 7, 2014)

Koi said:


> [YOUTUBE]wQLhXhf5ZC8[/YOUTUBE]



Get that shit out of here


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 7, 2014)

They make valid points but it is distracting when mustache keeps trying to be funny and failing.


----------



## Wan (Mar 7, 2014)

It's hard to take them seriously when they miss the fundamental point of Elsa and Anna's relationship and conflict.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2014)

I guess these guys are plebs too, Stunna:ignoramus

And yeah, I agree with Cyphon, They made concrete points, but does Mustashio usually sound like a goofier Hugo Weaving or is he projecting himself that way?


----------



## Koi (Mar 7, 2014)

Hah, that is 100% him.  They're both total goofs.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2014)

I haven't seen that video and currently am incapable of doing so.

What criticisms do they make against the film?


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]TZecuWBC0LU[/YOUTUBE]

Oh god, even Disney is making fun of the Adele Dazeem flub. My sides hurt. Thank you  John Travolta. 

I may bother with that video later, but I can't hear them right now over the sound of Frozen's $1 billion+ gross.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2014)

I think some valid, albeit subjective, points are made in the Critical Hits review (though there are some I strongly disagree with).


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 9, 2014)

really, 17 minutes long?

they might as well write it out


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 9, 2014)

i can make a point about the needlessness of its length and the virtues of brevity whether or not i watch it

down, doggy


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2014)

woof**


----------



## Wan (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 15, 2014)

The story of the film never did explain the origin of Elsa's powers, or why Anna did not have any powers, but are those details important to the story, or is the audience simply supposed to accept those situations as they are?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2014)

I didn't find it important at all. It was implied to be a world where some people are born with magical powers, and then there are some who are given them via curse.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2014)

^

that    too


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 16, 2014)

I found this movie old school Disney and for some reason loved the songs even though those type of songs are not my thing, Let It Go is catchy. Frozen has great special effects and voice cast, humor does not feel forced either and glad they subverted the princess/prince trope with Hanz. 

While Elsa's powers origin and Anna lacking powers was something that could have been explained. It never bothered me too much to enjoy the film. We have trolls who can erase someone's memories so magic does exist in the verse, why Elsa and not Anna or even their parents is something that could have been explained but the theme is mostly Elsa/Anna relationship plus the theme of isolation and repressed emotions.


----------



## ℛei (Mar 16, 2014)

Frozen


----------



## Hunter (Mar 16, 2014)

I saw it and I liked it. It had the classic Disney fee to it.  Not throughout the film but enough to make me feel nostalgic. Also, it reminds me of a fairy tale I heard of. I just can't seem to remember it.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 16, 2014)

The Snow Queen?Disney I recall has admitted to Frozen being a retelling of that story. One of the characters is called Hanz as well which may or may not be after Hans Anderson.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2014)

Hans = Hans

Kristoff = Christian

Anna = Anderson


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 16, 2014)

Disney has been trying to adapt The Snow Queen for years, but constantly failed in their attempts until now. Seems like the wait paid off big time though, since this has become their most successful animated film.

Interestingly, someone apparently found a clip from where Elsa was going to be the villain. I was wondering what this scene was about, since they used it in the commercials but it wasn't in the movie (never trust a trailer).
[YOUTUBE]F_dgd_46sPQ[/YOUTUBE]





Stunna said:


> It was implied to be a world where some people are born with magical powers, and then there are some who are given them via curse.


It's interesting how people didn't catch that, considering how many people I see who keep asking that question.


----------



## Wan (Mar 17, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> The Snow Queen?Disney I recall has admitted to Frozen being a retelling of that story. One of the characters is called Hanz as well which may or may not be after Hans Anderson.



It's too removed from the actual story to be considered a "retelling" or to be "based on" The Snow Queen.  At best, Frozen was _loosely inspired_ by the Snow Queen.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 17, 2014)

Narcissus said:


> Interestingly, someone apparently found a clip from where Elsa was going to be the villain. I was wondering what this scene was about, since they used it in the commercials but it wasn't in the movie (never trust a trailer).
> [YOUTUBE]F_dgd_46sPQ[/YOUTUBE]



Wow, if that story idea had been pursued, the film would have been drastically different! This is not the first time that a Disney film underwent drastic changes during the production process: for example, in _The Lion King,_ Nala originally had a younger brother named Mitu, and in _Aladdin,_ Aladdin's mother was present as a character, but both of these characters were deleted from the final versions of their films because they were deemed unnecessary to the plots. Other times, unused story ideas from one film are used in other films. For example, in _Snow White and the Seven Dwarves,_ there was a plot where the Queen would imprison the Prince after seeing that he was attracted to Snow White, an idea that was later used with Maleficent and Prince Phillip in _Sleeping Beauty._ In _Beauty and the Beast,_ Gaston's death was originally more elaborate: after falling from the castle, he would land on a ledge and break his leg, then see himself surrounded by the wolves who had threatened Belle earlier, and they would attack and eat him, an idea that was later used with Scar and the hyenas in _The Lion King._ In a similar vein, I wonder if the Disney company shall ever revisit the idea of Elsa being evil in a future film? _The Lion King_ featured a set of brothers where one was good and the other was evil, but I do not believe that the company has yet produced a film with a set of sisters where one is good and the other is evil.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2014)

I wouldn't get my hopes up.

One of the most interesting "what could have beens" for Disney for me is The Emperor's New Groove's original form as Kingdom of the Sun.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 18, 2014)

Wan said:


> It's too removed from the actual story to be considered a "retelling" or to be "base on" The Snow Queen.  At best, Frozen was _loosely inspired_ by the Snow Queen.



Yeah that's probably better.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 18, 2014)

GOD DAMN IT! I am now completely incapable of hating Ryan Seacrest's smug little face. For if it where not for him, we would not have a lot of these glorious covers. Thanks to him and his  (click for more covers), there are now more awesome versions, of an already awesome song, than I can keep up with. It's maddening! In a good way, of course.  

[YOUTUBE]DAJYk1jOhzk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]OC83NA5tAGE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]6Dakd7EIgBE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]kohD5z5mE0E[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]usPoug7NcZo[/YOUTUBE]

The guitar and multilingual ones aren't from the contest, but they are still awesome.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 28, 2014)

Finally saw this movie the other day. Really good, I gotta say. The music was amazing and many of the songs had the feel of a Broadway musical to them. The villain was a tad underwhelming, and I feel like his reveal sort of came out of nowhere (and wasn't entirely necessary) despite some small hints early on. I think I liked Tangled a little more overall, but this movie is up there. 

I heard it was implied that Tangled takes place in the same universe, actually. Not sure if there's any solid proof of that. Repunzel was in the movie as an easter egg though, I did catch that.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 28, 2014)

^ I like the duo from Tangled better, but by saying that I’m in no way saying Anna and Kristoff were bad characters. They were good. 

And man I critics really meant it when they said this was Disney’s best musical since Beauty and the Beast. Can’t believe the songs are still relevant.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 28, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> And man I critics really meant it when they said this was Disney?s best musical since Beauty and the Beast. Can?t believe the songs are still relevant.



What about _The Lion King, The Hunchback of Notre Dame,_ and _The Princess and the Frog?_ Those were between _Beauty and the Beast_ and this film, and I believe that they all were excellent musicals themselves.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2014)

Highest Grossing Animated Film of all time.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks like we made it!



DemonDragonJ said:


> What about _The Lion King, The Hunchback of Notre Dame,_ and _The Princess and the Frog?_ Those were between _Beauty and the Beast_ and this film, and I believe that they all were excellent musicals themselves.



Let it Go, Let it Go.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 30, 2014)

People to need to let go...  of this movie.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 30, 2014)

Popular movies get more dwell time


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 30, 2014)

I still need to watch this a 2nd time. I bought it for my wife and she loves it but I thought it was okay when I watched it. Songs are catchy as hell though. 

I am of the opinion Wreck It Ralph and Tangled are both more recent Disney movies that are much better but didn't receive even close to the praise and hype as this. Always interesting to see how these things play out.


----------



## Risyth (Mar 30, 2014)

so wreck it ralph was better? because i didn't really like that. but i keep hearing great things about this and i don't want to be missing out. is this movie really that good?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 30, 2014)

Risyth said:


> so wreck it ralph was better? because i didn't really like that. but i keep hearing great things about this and i don't want to be missing out. is this movie really that good?



I am just one person. They are 2 very different movies so you could definitely not like one and love the other.

If you are going to judge how you feel about this one it is better to think about how much you liked or didn't like Tangled.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 30, 2014)

@Risyth: The numbers don't lie.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 30, 2014)

Boxoffice.com said:
			
		

> *
> Wreck-it Ralph*
> Opening Weekend: $49,038,712 | Total Domestic Gross: $189,422,889 | Worldwide Gross: $442,122,889 | Total Budget*: $230,000,000





			
				Boxoffice.com said:
			
		

> *Frozen*
> Opening Weekend: $243,390 | Total Domestic
> Gross: $398,401,875 [est.] | Worldwide Gross: $1,072,401,875 [est.] | Total Budget*: $210,000,000


Not to mention the several awards, including two Oscars and a Golden Globe.

_"Men lie, women lie, numbers don't."_ - Jay-Z





EDIT
My cousin animated both of these movies







...................that is all.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 30, 2014)

I know this probably goes without saying but numbers don't determine quality. 

That isn't to say people can't like something "worse" more than something "better" but it seems you guys are trying to say because Frozen did bigger numbers it is the better movie. It doesn't work that way.

More successful certainly.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 30, 2014)

this isn't bragging man, this is celebrating


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 30, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I know this probably goes without saying but numbers don't determine quality.
> 
> That isn't to say people can't like something "worse" more than something "better" but it seems you guys are trying to say because Frozen did bigger numbers it is the better movie. It doesn't work that way.
> 
> More successful certainly.


It's not so much that it just did better, it did way better. Frozen, has blown of all of Disney's animated musicals out of the water. It even ended the Lion King's, nearly 20 year, reign as number 1. This movie is just on another level. 

If you add the numerous awards on top of the 1.07 billion dollars it has made, and the staggering sales of DVDs and merchandise, I do think you can reasonably conclude that this movie is better, at least from an objective stand point, than most other Disney musicals. This ofcourse doesn't take into account subjective factors like personal taste, or an older movies status as "classic" or "timeless".


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 30, 2014)

Sloth said:


> It's not so much that it just did better, it did way better. Frozen, has blown of all of Disney's animated musicals out of the water. It even ended the Lion King's, nearly 20 year, reign as number 1. This movie is just on another level.
> 
> If you add the numerous awards on top of the 1.07 billion dollars it has made, and the staggering sales of DVDs and merchandise, I do think you can reasonably conclude that this movie is better, at least from an objective stand point, than most other Disney musicals. This ofcourse doesn't take into account subjective factors like personal taste, or an older movies status as "classic" or "timeless".



Honestly I don't know what all movies are considered musicals but if we are talking any with a good amount of music in them I prefer the likes of Tangled, Aladdin and Lion King all over Frozen based on pretty much any factor. Plot, villain, music etc?.

And if we are talking about Disney on the whole it wouldn't even make my top 10. Maybe top 15.

Objectively it is more successful but there is no objectively better. Subjectively you could call it better. I am really not shocked at it's success because it does carry a certain sort of magic but I don't think it deserves the success compared to some of the other Disney efforts in the more recent years. But we all know how good a movie is doesn't always equate to popularity.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 30, 2014)

Quality-wise, Frozen doesn't deserve to be the top grossing Disney film. At all.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 31, 2014)

Are we taking into account inflation, by any chance?

As for a chance to reflect on the movie after a few months. On the whole, I thought _Frozen_ was decent. I wasn't as invested in the characters, while the songs, though not quite on par with the nostalgia of my youth's (I can still remember the words to the songs I grew up with watching Disney films), are better than they sound at first listen.

I thought _The Princess and the Frog_ was a relative return to form, _Tangled_ was fun, really liked _Wreck It Ralph_, and think this movie was a nice addition to the list. Not highest grossing animated film to come from Disney nice, but solid nonetheless.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 31, 2014)

Frozen is better than Wreck-It Ralph. I'm still on the fence about whether or not I like it or Tangled more. Tangled was more lighthearted fun, while this was a lot more emotional (which is even reflected in the songs of both films).

It's easy to understand Frozen's widespread success, and whenever something is this  successful the complainers will never be far behind.

Though I agree, for me this isn't Disney's best film. But I think it's moving to see something that has touched so many people, so its worthy of its accomplishments.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 31, 2014)

I will definitely be giving it a 2nd look before too long.

I know when I watched it the first time the only song that truly jumped out at me was Let It Go. I thought the snowman's song was funny lyrically but not very catchy or appealing as an actual song to put on repeat. Afterward however, I found myself singing Let It Go and Love is an Open Door quite a bit. So as far as the songs go I can picture liking the movie a bit more but thinking back on the characters and plot it all still feels very mediocre to me. Which doesn't exactly inspire me to watch it again.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2014)

Sloth said:


> It's not so much that it just did better, it did way better. Frozen, has blown of all of Disney's animated musicals out of the water. It even ended the Lion King's, nearly 20 year, reign as number 1. This movie is just on another level.
> 
> If you add the numerous awards on top of the 1.07 billion dollars it has made, and the staggering sales of DVDs and merchandise, I do think you can reasonably conclude that this movie is better, at least from an objective stand point, than most other Disney musicals. This ofcourse doesn't take into account subjective factors like personal taste, or an older movies status as "classic" or "timeless".



>entertainment media
>better
>objective standpoint

no


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2014)

I'd put Frozen and Wreck-It Ralph in the same tier; Tangled being superior to them both imo


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 31, 2014)

I have them all 3 in separate tiers…..I think. Tangled in the great or highest tier, Ralph in the good tier and Frozen in the decent/average tier. Some of my love for WiR comes from it's originality. IMO it doesn't truly feel like a Disney movie and I think that is part of the reason why it didn't have a ton of success.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2014)

I'd agree with that a bit, actually -- I've spoken to quite a few people who weren't even aware that Wreck-It Ralph was a Disney movie. And I'm not against originality or going against the formula _at all_, but I'd be lying if I didn't say I didn't have a bit of a bias towards Frozen for being a Disney Princess film.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'd agree with that a bit, actually -- I've spoken to quite a few people who weren't even aware that Wreck-It Ralph was a Disney movie. And I'm not against originality or going against the formula _at all_, but I'd be lying if I didn't say I didn't have a bit of a bias towards Frozen for being a Disney Princess film.



Every time I go to make a Disney top 10 or tell people what Disney movies I have I forget Ralph. It definitely feels more like Pixar or Dreamworks. 

And I agree with your last part. I am a big fan of the formula Disney has and I really only give credit for originality when it works well. IMO Disney did a good job with Ralph so I mention the originality as a plus.

I feel some people use originality as a crutch when a movie is bad and I don't like that.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 31, 2014)

Wreck-It Ralph was very successful. It made more than twice its budget, and was critically acclaimed. Same with Tangled, especially considering its budget was so ridiculously high. It doesn't have to be as successful as Frozen to be successful.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2014)

I actually saw Ralph and Vanellope at Disney World the other day. 

Didn't get to see Elsa though.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I actually saw Ralph and Vanellope at Disney World the other day.
> 
> Didn't get to see Elsa though.





There, now you've seen her. 
I've gotta go back to Disney World myself sometime.

Also, I love Team Four Star. 
[YOUTUBE]dvAUvRU5QV0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 31, 2014)

If you take away "Circle of Life" from The Lion King or "Tale As Old As Time" from Beauty and the Beast, they still would hold up pretty as well as solid and powerful stories.

With Frozen, I feel that its popularity mostly stems from a single song. 
If you removed "Let it go" and the movie had to hold your interest with the story alone, it would crash down in the ranking. 

It still would do well, but as a decent/average movie.

You can argue it's ground breaking but it's really not. The only new idea was true love being a family bond rather than a romantic one. But that alone doesn't change the rest of the 90 minutes.

As for numbers... Avatar broke some records of its own and people still look down on it.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 31, 2014)

That, and they had other rather memorable songs. Frigging "Hakuna Matata" is still stuck in my head, "Can You Feel the Love Tonight" is cheesy but sweet, "Be Prepared" kicks ass, "I Just Can't Wait to Be King" is catchy as hell, and that's just _The Lion King_.

As I said earlier in this thread, _Frozen_'s songs are better than they sound on the first listen, but the less famous songs are not quite on par with the surrounding music from earlier classics (at least for me).

Maybe it's because I'm getting older and my taste in music more set in stone as a result (among other changes in my brain chemistry, I dunno, I'm no neuroscientist/psychologist), but as much as I've liked them, none of the recent musicals really managed to offer consistently great music throughout their soundtracks. _PatF_ had "Friends on the Other Side," _Tangled_ didn't really have any standouts (although the scene in the tavern was funny), and I have yet to see the latest Pooh film (though I hope to find the time).


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 31, 2014)

Luiz said:


> With Frozen, I feel that its popularity mostly stems from a single song.
> If you removed "Let it go" and the movie had to hold your interest with the story alone, it would crash down in the ranking.



I had similar thoughts about this. 

Let It Go seems like a major driving force here.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 1, 2014)

Luiz said:


> If you take away "Circle of Life" from The Lion King or "Tale As Old As Time" from Beauty and the Beast, they still would hold up pretty as well as solid and powerful stories.
> 
> With Frozen, I feel that its popularity mostly stems from a single song.
> If you removed "Let it go" and the movie had to hold your interest with the story alone, it would crash down in the ranking.
> ...


You're trying to pass subjective opinions as facts. Let it Go is undeniably a big factor, but it's far from the only one. People have praised this movie for the characters, relationships, animation, and themes, as well as for subverting standard Disney tropes.

So no, its popularity is not based on the one song. Especially since Do You want to Build a Snowman, For the First Time in Forever, and Love is an Open door are also big hits.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Apr 1, 2014)

Narcissus said:


> You're trying to pass subjective opinions as facts. Let it Go is undeniably a big factor, but it's far from the only one. People have praised this movie for the characters, relationships, animation, and themes, as well as for subverting standard Disney tropes.
> 
> So no, its popularity is not based on the one song. Especially since Do You want to Build a Snowman, *For the First Time in Forever*, and Love is an Open door are also big hits.


I actually have a hard time ranking the reprise of that song against Let it Go. The reprise is shorter, but is performed just as well, and has all the same level of emotion, if not more, as Let it Go. Plus, you get both sisters singing at once. I think it's also the most revealing about Elsa's mental and emotional state.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 2, 2014)

So, when is the cross over with Jack frost happening? I know the Tumblr Girls would go batshit happy about it.


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 2, 2014)

Luiz said:


> With Frozen, I feel that its popularity mostly stems from a single song.
> If you removed "Let it go" and the movie had to hold your interest with the story alone, it would crash down in the ranking.



I also have to agree with this. Just seeing the movie for the 2nd time with proper video and audio quality it really isn't anything special. Way overrated because of one very good song. Not saying the movie would suck without it, but I have a feeling alot of people went to see it multiple times in theater just to hear that song again.

And after seeing it the 2nd time, I noticed the very first song/scene with all the men collecting ice was completely pointless. Overall my complaints with the movie stay the same as I have already pointed out here.

Of the most recent Disney animations, I personally have liked Wreck it Ralph the most.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2014)

> And after seeing it the 2nd time, I noticed the very first song/scene with all the men collecting ice was completely pointless.


The song wasn't pointless, my friend -- you just missed it. "Frozen Heart" foreshadowed the events of the film similarly to "Fathoms Below" from The Little Mermaid.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 3, 2014)

watched this movie twice and it was a good movie yet always at the end i end up with "was that it?". the movie was a 100 min long but i felt it was a bit underwhelming at the end. the only thing story wise that was good about this movie was elsa but everything else felt like it was there because why not. i think i could have cared less about anna and christoph and i dont need to say much about hanz.


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> The song wasn't pointless, my friend -- you just missed it. "Frozen Heart" foreshadowed the events of the film similarly to "Fathoms Below" from The Little Mermaid.



Yeah, I don't agree. Movie wouldn't be any different without it. It showed some men collecting ice which are never referenced again, except with the blonde guy making his living by it but mentioning his job would have also worked without that song.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2014)

By that logic, every song was pointless. Every song could have been replaced with a line or two of dialogue.

Love is an Open Door: "Hans and I are in love!"

Let it Go: "Screw those guys! I'm free!"

For the First Time in Forever: "Yay! People! Romance!"

It's a musical. A visual and audio medium. Instead of telling, it shows and plays music.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2014)

As I've said, the only song in the movie I'd be staunch about cutting would be "Fixer Upper".


----------



## Wan (Apr 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> The song wasn't pointless, my friend -- you just missed it. "Frozen Heart" foreshadowed the events of the film similarly to "Fathoms Below" from The Little Mermaid.



Agreed.  "Frozen Heart" was a nice way to foreshadow the movie, establishing themes and setting the stage for what was to come.  Would anything have been different in terms of plot?  No -- but storytelling isn't all just plot, especially musicals.  It's the way you tell the story, convey emotions and create art.


----------



## FireEel (Apr 3, 2014)

Sauron said:


> Yeah, I don't agree. Movie wouldn't be any different without it. It showed some men collecting ice which are never referenced again, except with the blonde guy making his living by it but mentioning his job would have also worked without that song.



It wouldn't have worked without that song because we wouldn't otherwise know what his job is.

Just him describing wouldn't cut it. (no pun intended)


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> By that logic, every song was pointless. Every song could have been replaced with a line or two of dialogue.
> 
> Love is an Open Door: "Hans and I are in love!"
> 
> ...



I had no problem with the rest of the songs though, I think they did their job rather well.



FireEel said:


> It wouldn't have worked without that song because we wouldn't otherwise know what his job is.
> 
> Just him describing wouldn't cut it. (no pun intended)



Yes we would have, when Anna met that guy in that cabin in the forest, he said he was selling ice or whatever. And it has nice comedic purpose since there was eternal winter after all.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 3, 2014)

Sloth said:


> I actually have a hard time ranking the reprise of that song against Let it Go. The reprise is shorter, but is performed just as well, and has all the same level of emotion, if not more, as Let it Go. Plus, you get both sisters singing at once. I think it's also the most revealing about Elsa's mental and emotional state.


Yes, completely. The reprise was packed with emotion, and it was sad to see Elsa's self-acceptance come crashing down. The Reprise is one of my favorite songs/scenes in the movie.





Sauron said:


> Yeah, I don't agree.


...and? That you disagree is irrelevant. The song is not pointless because it helps foreshadow the entire film.

Further, as was already said, that it felt average to you does not mean you can pass your opinion as fact. Let it Go is a big factor in the movie's success, but far from the only one, considering many aspects of it have been praised by fans and critics.


----------



## Risyth (Apr 3, 2014)

Mider T said:


> @Risyth: The numbers don't lie.





Cyphon said:


> I am just one person. They are 2 very different movies so you could definitely not like one and love the other.
> 
> If you are going to judge how you feel about this one it is better to think about how much you liked or didn't like Tangled.



Never saw Tangled. Rarely watch movies. This acclaim was one rare things that managed to get me interested in seeing one.

And it was slightly above average. Definitely over-hyped. Not bad at all, but nowhere near the best of the past 25 years. Especially that ending.

Not going to explain why, since that'd be a rant. At least Frozen gave us one more broken-as-fuck character for the OBD. Which I noticed more than almost anything else in her scenes.


----------



## Kyliebabeee (Apr 3, 2014)

omg i love frozen<3


----------



## Annamay (Apr 3, 2014)

I liked Frozen. I didn't go insane over it like a lot of my friends have - nor do I understand the enormous amount of insanity over it in general - but it was a good movie.

Gorgeous animation, great songs, good characters, nice themes. I liked how they ragged on the whole "love at first sight" thing. It was just Disney doing the same thing viewers have been doing for years, but it was about time it happened. I also enjoyed the emphasis on family bonds, though it's probably because I found Ana and Elsa's relationship to be relatable to my own sibling situation (I mean, as relatable as it can be). How many here know about the heat the movie has taken for it's apparent endorsement of homosexuality? I just don't get it...

Also, I didn't get a chance to speculate on the "plot twist" with Hans because my cousin was whispering spoilers in my ear throughout the whole movie.... That doesn't really have to do with anything, I'm just still bitter about it!


----------



## FireEel (Apr 3, 2014)

Sauron said:


> Yes we would have, when Anna met that guy in that cabin in the forest, he said he was selling ice or whatever. And it has nice comedic purpose since there was eternal winter after all.



Did you not read what I said.

Him merely saying "I sell ice" have no effect, because we have absolutely no idea what the job entails.

We do not know it involves groups of men with specialized ice cutters stabbing into frozen lakes and cutting in coordination.

We do not know the tools they used, the sweeping of ice cubes through the river, the throngs to haul the ice onto land, the need to have strong backs to carry enormous ice cubes on their backs, the way they pack their ice etc.

At least with the song we know what he does.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 4, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What about _The Lion King, The Hunchback of Notre Dame,_ and _The Princess and the Frog?_ Those were between _Beauty and the Beast_ and this film, and I believe that they all were excellent musicals themselves.



Lion Kings yes. I personally like the songs from Hunchback but those were never as popular as these and I could not tell you a song or lyric from Princess and the Frog.


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 4, 2014)

FireEel said:


> Did you not read what I said.
> 
> Him merely saying "I sell ice" have no effect, because we have absolutely no idea what the job entails.
> 
> ...



Ah you meant it that way. Well it's just my opinion, but I don't think knowing how he collects ice in the movie was important. Just that he makes his living by it and decides to help Anna to stop the winter so he can sell ice again. All we need to know.

But yeah whatever.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 4, 2014)

I had suspicions about the prince, that he couldn't be trusted, but the leap to cold-blooded killer was a bit jarring.  Personally, I would have preferred that he had simply come clean about not loving her and the marriage being political in nature.  Like he wanted to marry into the family so that even if he couldn't be king, his children might.  That long term thinking that royal families are famous for.

Like he was on a mission on behalf of his country.  Not malicious in nature, but practical and political.

The trolls are scumbags.  Trying to break up an engagement?  Seriously?  They hadn't even met the prince or knew the circumstances behind it.  People that break up relationships, have affairs with married people, they're the worst.

Elsa couldn't have had at least one megamanical moment?  What's the fun in having god-like powers if you can't act haughty and unstoppable at least a little bit?  Or maybe that was the whole song?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2014)

So, we pretty much unanimously wish the trolls had been left on the cutting room floor, right?


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 4, 2014)

Didn't care for the trolls.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> So, we pretty much unanimously wish the trolls had been left on the cutting room floor, right?



Yeah, they only had slightly more charm than the gargoyles from Hunchback.  And those guys sucked.  Seems like only two things the trolls really did; they healed Anna when she was young and they knew the cure for her when she was old.  The only troll that mattered at all was the elder.  The story really could have purged the entire tribe and it wouldn't have suffered at all.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> So, we pretty much unanimously wish the trolls had been left on the cutting room floor, right?



Yeah, they didn't really need to exist. I think that was my only real problem with this movie. A few things seemed unnecessary and the movie could have done fine without them. Hans was another example of this. Him being the villain sort of seemed ultimately unnecessary. 

The Duke would have made a decent enough villain alone. I actually think this was one Disney movie that didn't need a very strong "villain" character.


----------



## Mandy (Apr 10, 2014)

I really liked this movie. Granted the first time I watched it I couldn't help but notice that it had pacing issues. I definitely warmed up to it a lot better the second time I watched it. The songs started growing on me and I even went ahead and bought the soundtrack off itunes (though _Fixer Upper_ is my least favorite).

Also, just... Anna. pek


----------



## Table (Apr 13, 2014)

Got a good laugh out of this:

[YOUTUBE]Zb5IH57SorQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm late but recently got the movie in Blu-Ray and loved it.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2014)

saw it today nice story enjoyed it


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 13, 2014)

I went into watching this movie with the mindset of "Yeah, it won't get to me."

Anna hits her head in the opening scene and I instinctively go "Nooo  "

Movie was great.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 14, 2014)

the trolls did need to exist though

They provide some of the most major conflicts, and are one of the few real references the original story

I don't know that they needed a musical number surrounding the already peripheral romance, but :

They're the ones who take Anna's memory's of Elsa's powers away, effectively beginning the plot engine of the entire story
They give Kristoff's character some meat to his already bare bones of a background
They open up the possibility that there's an earth "Queen" that made trolls out of stone the same way elsa made Olaf and Marshmallow out of snow (SEQUEL)
I liked them


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]dHHJGEeCLSo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wesley (Apr 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvAUvRU5QV0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wesley (Apr 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ThvBNZdGcQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 15, 2014)

Graeme said:


> [YOUTUBE]dHHJGEeCLSo[/YOUTUBE]



:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 15, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Didn't care for the trolls.



Trolls in Russia? 

Like Quetzalcoatl in japanese folklore.

Or... wasnt this story supposed to be taking place in Russia? I am confused.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 16, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Trolls in Russia?
> 
> Like Quetzalcoatl in japanese folklore.
> 
> Or... wasnt this story supposed to be taking place in Russia? I am confused.



Scandinavia, I believe


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 16, 2014)

something more along the lines of Sweden / scandinavia


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 16, 2014)

Wesley said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ThvBNZdGcQ[/YOUTUBE]



Haha, I haven't really enjoyed the jokes on hishe videos for quite some time, but that was awesome.


----------



## Wan (Apr 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]NfG5TXG1sSo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 18, 2014)

oouukay then, I was believing it was in Russia, like the story this movie was inspired from.


----------



## Wan (Apr 18, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> oouukay then, I was believing it was in Russia, like the story this movie was inspired from.



...the story  doesn't take place in Russia either.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 18, 2014)

If this movie took place in Russia, people would be complaining about how unusually balmy the summer was.


----------



## Utz (Apr 28, 2014)

Finally saw this today. Thought it was pretty good, but felt they could have done more with Elsa's character. Everything felt a bit rushed, but it was still enjoyable. Songs were great - no surprise how much Let It Go sticks with you. 

I liked Tangled more though. Thought it was better written and more humorous, though it was nice to see Disney engage in more emotional themes here in Frozen.


----------



## Mider T (May 1, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> oouukay then, I was believing it was in Russia, like the story this movie was inspired from.



What is making you think this is anything Russian?  The original author was a Dane, and this movie is heavily Norwegian.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (May 14, 2014)

Finally got around to watching Frozen, great movie, but have to agree Elsa was underdeveloped despite being the most interesting character of the film.


----------



## FireEel (May 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TabYuilEnd4[/YOUTUBE]

Dear Elsa's coming out in live action...as a villain.


----------



## Table (May 14, 2014)

Oh shiiiiit.  So excited for live-action evil Elsa.  
Might have to start watching Once again.


----------



## Cyphon (May 16, 2014)

I know I am coming in a bit late but I just finished all of the animated movies for the year.

I think Monsters University was a better movie than Frozen if I am being honest. Frozen would be the 2nd best animated movie of the year though.

Despicable Me 2 (which I thought had a chance at being the best) was pretty bad.


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2014)

Ernest and Celestine was the best animated movie.


----------



## Aeternus (May 17, 2014)

Finally got to watch it. It was a rather nice movie. I found myself enjoying it despite not being a big musical fan (and tbh a lot of the musical acts were a bit boring, so I fast forwarded them a bit). Can't say I was blown away by it though. It wasn't the super duper wow movie everybody was talking about. Still enjoyable though. Wish they had shown Elsa a little more. She was the most interesting character. Really looking forward to seeing in Once Upon A Time.


----------



## PureWIN (May 17, 2014)

Watched it on my flight to London. Pretty good, but I think all of the hype is a bit too much. And yeah, Elsa was underdeveloped.


----------



## Sieves (May 27, 2014)

*Frozen Becomes 5th Highest-Grossing Film Ever
*


> Fans can't get enough of Frozen!
> 
> After sweeping theaters worldwide like a snowstorm for over half a year, *Frozen has grossed a whopping $1.219 billion at the box office! According to Variety, the film raked in $400 million-plus in the U.S. alone and $194 million in Japan. Frozen has also become the top-grossing animated flick ever.*
> 
> ...





> Getting “Let it Go” stuck in your head longer than any other song is not the only record Frozen has broken and the film’s latest achievement is a major one. Frozen is the fifth-highest grossing movie in history. Not of the past ten years. Not of animated movies. The fifth-highest grossing of all time.* Frozen has made $1.22 billion meaning it now ranks ahead of Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King, Iron Man 3, and Transformers: Dark of the Moon. *
> 
> Not only is Frozen the number five highest-grossing movie, *it is the second-highest ranking Disney movie behind only The Avengers and became the number one highest ranking animated movie when it beat out Toy Story 3, number 12 on the list. *
> 
> There are no current plans for a Frozen sequel which, if history is any indication, could beat out the original Frozen in the rankings since sequels tend to do well in the box office. Frozen will continue in two other forms though: A Frozen Disney on Ice show is in the works as well as a Broadway musical.



I'm a little mortified by this, honestly. Frozen was good, but not that good. Definitely not better than Toy Story 3. I guess that's what one catchy song can do for your movie. You might as well call this film Let It Go.


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2014)

Eh. Worse films have made around that and more.


----------



## Sieves (May 27, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Eh. Worse films have made around that and more.



True, but it's not a sequel film. It's also not the second best Disney movie of all time. And it's still going up (next up, Deathly Hallows Pt 2). But, as I said- that catchy tune.


----------



## Narcissus (May 27, 2014)

No, Let it Go is not the only reason for Frozen's success. People have identified with Elsa's struggle in general, and the relationship between the two sisters. As well as the movie's method of subverting Disney tropes. Among various other reasons.

So there is nothing to be mortified by. Unless it's over Avatar being the top grossing movie in the world...


----------



## Sieves (May 27, 2014)

the subverting of the true love/first kiss was cute.

i never claimed that was the only reason for frozen's success. i'm just saying a good movie paired with good original song will definitely help make more money. they feed off of each other. 

i mean, my friends wanted to go see it a second time when i told them i hadn't seen it yet and when i asked why, they literally said "because idina menzel :33" with stars in their eyes. nothing to be ashamed of, it's a great song

but believe what you want to...


----------



## Mikaveli (May 29, 2014)

Just saw it this morning. Now I wanna build a snowman


----------



## Mider T (Jun 9, 2014)

Anybody going to see Frozen on ice?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2014)

I will.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 9, 2014)

Dunno about on ice, but I do plan to see the Broadway play when it comes out.

Speaking of, I'll be seeing The Lion King next month. It'll be my first Disney-based musical. I'll be seeing it in DC rather than New York though.

Meanwhile, we're getting Frozen's wikipedia page to GA status! Elsa's and Anna's pages are already there.


----------



## Sabi (Jun 9, 2014)

I think it was an okay movie. I think people have over rated it though and I didn't find the songs that memorable. I honestly don't know why the movie became _that_ successful. 

I really liked Anna and Kristoff but I wasn't a big fan of Elsa, she was kinda boring and unfunny compared to Anna.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2014)

I found Elsa much more interesting than Anna.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 9, 2014)

^Same.

Elsa > Anna


----------



## Bonly (Jun 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]HvwMtWkfkJ8[/YOUTUBE]

Saw this and had a good laugh over the course of it.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 21, 2014)

We did it! 

Frozen's wiki page officially has GA  status.


Admittedly, this seemed like a relaxed reviewer though.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2014)

Well done, Narcissus.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2014)

I agree that Han smiling and acting like a good guy is a cheat in the narrative.  Totally agree.  I bitched immediately about how he had a nice relationship with his horse.  If he really were the character they showed at the end of the movie than he would have treated that horse like shit!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2014)

Hitler loved dogs. /godwin's law


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2014)

Elsa was originally planned to be the villain. There were even commercials broadcast on TV that showed as much.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Elsa was originally planned to be the villain. There were even commercials broadcast on TV that showed as much.



Yes, I forgot about that, so that certainly is evidence that making Hans the villain was a decision made late in the film's production.

Now that this film has been the first Disney film in which the handsome prince is the villain, rather than the hero, will there ever be a film that features a married couple as the villains (since there have not yet been such villains, as far as I know), to serve as evil versions of the heroic couple?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Why did Hans reveal his plan to Anna (to marry her and then kill Elsa, making him and Anna the ruling monarchs or Arendelle)? Was he not worried that she would reveal it to the entire kingdom? The people would have no reason to doubt Anna's words, since there was no evidence that she lacked credibility among her subjects, so it seems very foolish to me for Hans to reveal his plan before enacting it (i.e., it would have been better for him to continue to pretend to be in love with Anna, wait until they were married, and then kill Elsa in such a way as to make it look like an accident, leaving him free of suspicion).


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2014)

Villains love to monologue-cliche. He had no reason to expect Olaf to save her (pretty much the only thing that really saved her).


----------



## Sferr (Jul 1, 2014)

I've watched it finally and it seemed ok for me. Not great, but I see why a lot of people would like it very much, especially girls. I liked Tangled more although Frozen may be objectively a better film.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 14, 2014)

saw it , menzel was great, i thought the role was a little familiar given that she played in the wicked so long, but she knocked her part out, as small as it was.  Bell's voice was great too, i'm just surprised they at how menzels role as the superpowered character also became somewhat secondary...


it was a little weird, but effective.  and the girls turned the table in the end, which was nice.

i expected a little bit more than the power of love though, kind of started rolling my eyes there.  Perhaps something more "fire-y" ? was i the only one anticipating that?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 14, 2014)

The fact that this film is still popular, even after so many months have passed since its premiere, is evidence of how great a film it is; I wonder if it shall have a legacy similar to that of some of the Disney company's greatest films (I shall not mention any films by name, since the subject of the "greatest Disney film" is one that can be debated endlessly)?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2014)

Longevity isn't necessarily a testament to quality. I doubt this film will have the same legacy as films such as Lion King, Beauty and the Beast, and others.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 14, 2014)

Frozen burned bright for awhile but I don't see it being remembered as a classic.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 14, 2014)

I wonder if the Disney company shall ever produce a film with a hard rock/heavy metal soundtrack? They have explored different musical genres in both the past and recent years, but never those genres. It is very unlikely that they would ever use Metallica-esque music in their films, but what about Led Zeppelin/Aerosmith-esque music?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 17, 2014)

Well the movie was going to be an adaptation of the Ice Queen but ended being completely different and taking place in scandinavia.

Why is everyone so crazy for this film? I know Elsa its Waifu as fck and her song its super catchy, but still.
I guess there was nothing else to see at the time.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 21, 2014)

Anna and Kristoff made the Frozen for me.
Anna was extremely cute and energetic.
Kristoff was in fact the single really smart and sensible character in this movie.


----------



## FireEel (Jul 22, 2014)

New photos of Georgina Haig as Elsa.







I would say she looks quite good as the snow queen.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 22, 2014)

^Yeah, she does. And they put her braid over the correct shoulder this time! 

Now I just have to hope they do her justice in the show outside of looks.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

Makes me wish I watched Once Upon a Time.


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 22, 2014)

She doesn't look bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2014)

Good casting.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 4, 2014)

> *'Frozen' characters to reunite in new animated short film 'Frozen Fever'*
> 
> Disney announced the new animated short film, that will reunite popular princesses Anna and Elsa and their beloved friends Kristoff and Olaf, will be released in 2015.
> 
> ...




I am very much okay with this.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 4, 2014)

As am I. Animated shorts are much better ways to give the audience more of their favorite characters without exerting the time and money on turrible sequels.

They better not make Frozen 2.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 4, 2014)

I think the writers said they weren't planning to do a sequel because it would "force storytelling." Which would lead to something that isn't good. I think Disney also put a stop to releasing sequels for their movies a few years back. I'll have to double check both though.

The plot of the mini inspires some interesting questions though. The end of Frozen made it pretty clear that Elsa had gained control over her powers. So I wonder why she's struggling again.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 4, 2014)

Probably stressed out because she's on her period.   Truly the age of the ice queen.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah, the plague of direct-to-DVD sequels has ended, thank the Lord.

And I'm sure Elsa will have the common cold or something.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 4, 2014)

Just double checked, and it seems Disney said they will not FORCE  a sequel to avoid an inferior film in the franchise.1 Likewise, Jennifer Lee said that their next project isn't a Frozen 2 yet, but something new.2

So from the sounds of it, a Frozen 2 could be on the table due to its success, but no one has any plans for it.

I have to agree with Stunna. I hope it doesn't happen, because I would be seriously surprised if they could produce something that lives up to the first film.

1) 
2) 


Mider T said:


> Probably stressed out because she's on her period.   Truly the age of the ice queen.





Stunna said:


> Yeah, the plague of direct-to-DVD sequels has ended, thank the Lord.
> 
> And I'm sure Elsa will have the common cold or something.


Thought so.
And I see what you did there.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 4, 2014)

That was unintentional.


----------



## FireEel (Sep 14, 2014)

So I started writing a Frozen post-canon fanfic, do let me know your thoughts on it.

_Synopsis: When a demon hellbent on vengeance seeks to possess Elsa’s body for a nefarious purpose, Anna must risk everything she has to put a stop to it; or watch her beloved sister and kingdom be lost forever. Takes place shortly after the events of Frozen._


----------



## FireEel (Sep 14, 2014)

So I started writing a Frozen post-canon fanfic, do let me know your thoughts on it.

_Synopsis: Three months has passed since The Great Thaw; under the rule of beautiful Queen Elsa, the kingdom of Arendelle enters into a new age of peace and prosperity.

In the depths of a nearby land, something dark and powerful stirs; its chance to wreak havoc has finally come.

When a demon hell-bent on vengeance seeks to possess Elsa’s body, Princess Anna finds herself caught in a desperate race against time as she is forced to make a terrible choice between her beloved sister, and everything else that she holds dear…_


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 16, 2014)

> *'Frozen' hit to be sung on 'Glee' (not 'Once Upon a Time')*
> 
> 
> 
> Disney is letting their big hit go?over to Fox. The network confirmed Monday that Lea Michele will sing the Frozen smash ?Let It Go? on Glee?s final season.





Stopped watching Glee a while ago, but I'll watch this scene. Don't fail me, Lea.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 16, 2014)

I thought Glee had already ended.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 16, 2014)

Narcissus said:


> I think Disney also put a stop to releasing sequels for their movies a few years back. I'll have to double check both though.



They did a Planes 2 this year.

Are you talking about only direct to dvd sequels or any sequels period?


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I thought Glee had already ended.


It needs to. 
This is the final season though.


Cyphon said:


> They did a Planes 2 this year.
> 
> Are you talking about only direct to dvd sequels or any sequels period?



Planes is Pixar though. I mean Walt Disney Animation Studios.

And at the time I couldn't remember, so I looked it up. John Lasseter put a stop to the direct-to-DVD sequels.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 16, 2014)

Narcissus said:


> Planes is Pixar though. I mean Walt Disney Animation Studios.



As far as I can tell Planes is Disney.

Cars is Pixar.


----------



## FireEel (Oct 27, 2014)

The latest episode was pretty good.

So who enjoyed Elsa kicking ass?


----------



## shellbell (Oct 31, 2014)

i love frozen! even my bf loves it!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2014)

*FROZEN FEVER Short Film Coming to Theaters in March 2015*





> Walt Disney Animation Studios? all-new short ?Frozen Fever,? which welcomes Anna, Elsa, Kristoff and Olaf back to the big screen, will open in theaters onMarch 13, 2015, in front of Disney?s ?Cinderella,? a live-action feature inspired by the classic fairy tale.
> 
> Directed by Chris Buck and Jennifer Lee, and produced by Peter Del Vecho and Aimee Scribner, with an all-new original song by Robert Lopez and Kristen Anderson-Lopez, ?Frozen Fever? marks the first project reuniting the Oscar?-winning original team from Disney?s ?Frozen.?
> 
> In ?Frozen Fever,? it?s Anna?s birthday and Elsa and Kristoff are determined to give her the best celebration ever, but Elsa?s icy powers may put more than just the party at risk.


----------



## LesExit (Dec 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


>


Would it be messed up if I went in just for the short...and then left :0?


----------



## Goldgroger (Dec 8, 2014)

guess what my father was Elsa..?? i would like to sue disney too,


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 8, 2014)

Idina Menzel Says Frozen Sequel Is ‘in the Works’

There May Not Be a Frozen Sequel After All

Well that's a relief. Disney has a track record of awful sequels, and I love this movie, so I'd rather not see it tarnished by forced story telling in a sequel. The short film will be enough for me.

Speaking of, that is Frozen Fever is more than enough reason for me to go see the live-action Cinderella now.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Bless Saint Lasseter for putting an end to the plague of Disney sequels. Shorts really are the perfect way to give audiences more of the characters.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 8, 2014)

The public overall has probably grown more dissatisfied with constant sequels, I don't have any statistics to back that and I'm sure someone could scrounge some up to prove the opposite but the friends I talk to about films give a big sigh when they hear "2" after a title and the first thing they remark is that the second is never worth seeing compared to the first. 

Frozen was a fun movie but it hardly left room for a sequel that doesn't parrot the plot of the first in a lot of ways.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 5, 2015)

I wonder if they'll maintain plot continuity with the Frozen storyline in Once Upon a Time?

.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2015)

lol what do you think?


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 5, 2015)

I think that they need a better hit single than _Let It Go_.

Preferably something that isn't so emo.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2015)

"Let it Go" is emo??


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2015)

I mean, of all the adjectives to use...that's by far the silliest. 

I don't have any expectations of these new songs btw


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 5, 2015)

Don't let them in, don't let them see
Be the good girl you always have to be
Conceal, don't feel, don't let them know
Well, now they know!

Let it go, let it go
Can't hold it back anymore
Let it go, let it go
Turn away and slam the door!

I don't care
What they're going to say
Let the storm rage on,
The cold never bothered me anyway!

It's funny how some distance
Makes everything seem small
And the fears that once controlled me
Can't get to me at all!​
........................................

There's something inside me that pulls beneath the surface
Consuming, confusing
This lack of self-control I fear is never ending
Controlling. I can't seem...

To find myself again
My walls are closing in
(without a sense of confidence and I'm convinced that there's just too much pressure to take)
I've felt this way before
So insecure

Crawling in my skin
These wounds they will not heal
Fear is how I fall
Confusing what is real​
.

Sounds the same to me?


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2015)

Didn't like Frozen enough to end up caring about this but I will watch it anyway. At least might get a good song out of it.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 9, 2015)

Let It Go won the award for Best Song Written for Visual Media at the Grammys, and the soundtrack won Best Compilation Soundtrack For Visual Media. Will this movie's success ever stop? 


Stunna said:


> I mean, of all the adjectives to use...that's by far the silliest.


Stunna, you're talking to 1mmortal 1tachi. Pretty much the entire forum acknowledges that he's an idiot. Ignore him.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes, yes, of course.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 10, 2015)

Whenever I see Frozen I think of this:

[YOUTUBE]amUqFMe_UjQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2015)

implying Elsa wouldn't solo that T-Rex


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 12, 2015)

Stunna said:


> implying Elsa wouldn't solo that T-Rex



It's a fact, she didnt. 

The T-Rex just doesnt like the english song.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 13, 2015)

Wow, this film certainly is popular, for this thread to still be active so long after it premiered.

As for that joke video, there is no way that that tyrannosaurus could survive in that cold temperate, since dinosaurs are reptiles, and reptiles are cold-blooded (i.e., they do not generate their own body heat).

Since the Disney corporation recently made a film starring Maleficent, and they are now making a new film of _Cinderella,_ is it possible that they might eventually make a remake of this film, using their oriignal idea of having Elsa be the villain? I would very much like to see that.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2015)

The fact that new material is coming out helps with the relevance.

And if they do make a Frozen LA remake, at least give it 30 years.


----------



## FireEel (Feb 18, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Wow, this film certainly is popular, for this thread to still be active so long after it premiered.
> 
> Since the Disney corporation recently made a film starring Maleficent, and they are now making a new film of _Cinderella,_ is it possible that they might eventually make a remake of this film, using their oriignal idea of having Elsa be the villain? I would very much like to see that.



It is the fifth biggest movie in history, so yeah its no surprise.

As for a remake of Frozen... I am not sure. Disney has landed on a goldmine with this, idk if they would risk weakening it with too many movies. I am pretty sure a sequel is a given though.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]bQRLVxZHKPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## TGM (Mar 13, 2015)

My thoughts on *Frozen Fever*, as well as the announcement of *Frozen 2*:


----------



## Mider T (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't care enough to click and read the blog but I care just enough to tell you this.


----------

